# What will your length be by this time next year?



## Trinity1 (Dec 16, 2003)

Provided it stays healthy and strong.

I'm guessing if I get the normal 6 inches a year,by this time next year I should be just 1 inch from waist length,just 1 inch!!!!!.......thats kind of exciting.  How about you ladies,what will your length be by this time next year?

Tee Tee


----------



## JenniferMD (Dec 16, 2003)

This time next year I should be mid back all one length


----------



## Karonica (Dec 16, 2003)

The back should be hanging under my bra-strap with the sides grazing underneath my shoulders. *crossing fingers*


----------



## cutebajangirl (Dec 16, 2003)

Please, please let me be at the bottom of my rib cage and as even as possible.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 16, 2003)

I would like to see healthy bottom of brastrap by this time next year. I  Might even extend my bun wearing to 18 months if it has proved good results.


----------



## karezone (Dec 16, 2003)

If I meet my goal of having 12 inches, I will be waist length, almost.


----------



## sillygurl18 (Dec 16, 2003)

I will be waist length if I grow 12 more inches. I'm short only 5 feet.


----------



## skegeesmb (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay, next time this year, I hope to retain 6 inches of hair.  If I do, I will be 2 inches away from waist length.  I have 21 inches now from hairline to ends.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Dec 16, 2003)

Mine will be at waist length....give or take 1/2 inch.

Tebby


----------



## TinyT (Dec 16, 2003)

If I get 6 inches, I will be at bra strap with my hair stretched.


----------



## Tracy (Dec 16, 2003)

If I get exactly the same amount of growth and trims as I did this year....and the same number or trims....

The back should be mid back (past bra strap and approaching waist)...the front should be just under my breasts in the front/sides...


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 16, 2003)

oooooh What a thought I'm aiming for about 8 inches max next year.  6 inches minimum, but every inch is a blessing.  That should take me past bra strap but not at waist length.  I have  a loooong upper body, at 5'10 so It's a harder challenge for me than most of the midgets on the board. LOL

Ladies you know I'm just playing. Nothing but love for you guys!!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Dec 16, 2003)

I am hoping it will be about an inch or two past brastrap and shulder length in front.


----------



## karezone (Dec 16, 2003)

Being short has it advantages.  I will reach waist length sooner simply because my head is closer to my waist.


----------



## joyous (Dec 16, 2003)

Waistlength, if i retain 12 inches.


----------



## Trinity1 (Dec 16, 2003)

I just realized something. Since I wear the braid out style 95% of the time I was baseing my length for next year by what it is in the braid out style which you all know is not the true length because of shrinkage. If I were to straighten it out by this time next year I should be at waist length not an inch from waist length......Cool!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      I give praise to God for every inch of length I achieve. Thank you Lord!


Tee Tee


----------



## jellynote (Dec 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*tracyannette said:* 
If I get 6 inches, I will be at bra strap. 

[/ QUOTE ]


That's what I'm aiming for too


----------



## Ayeshia (Dec 16, 2003)

shoulder length hopefully


----------



## pooh123 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'd be ecstatic if I reached midback next year.

pooh123


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Dec 16, 2003)

I am aiming for waist length, but my hair is really uneven on the sides as well.  I will probably make waist length in the back, but the front, which is kind of fragile, I am hoping for it to reach at least right under my shoulders.


----------



## aqualung (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

I need 3-4 more inches to reach brastrap in the back when rollerset straight. The sides will be a couple inches past shoulderlength. 

Then I'll keep it trimmed to brastrap length while the side layers even out. I'll still wear ringlets and buns a lot.

But this assumes the same growthrate and no "setbacks."


----------



## HoneyRockette (Dec 16, 2003)

The same length it was before I cut it- around 20-21 inches or so. Crossing fingers!


----------



## Ire_manzi (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

I'm hoping to get a good 8 inches by this time next year; i'll be at waist length &amp; below when my hair is stretched.


----------



## Dutchess (Dec 16, 2003)

By this time next year I hope to be at waist length.  I have to place emphasis on listening to my hair.  Knowing when it needs protein, moisturizing, conditioning etc., as long as I give my hair what it needs I believe I can reach waist length.


----------



## CrownnGlori (Dec 16, 2003)

Next year this time, My back will be a little past bra-strap and my front and sides will curl up nicely on my boobies like I want.


----------



## pookeylou (Dec 16, 2003)

I am in the 12/12 club (12 inches in 12 months challenge) so that is my goal...now I have added the Surge to my routine so I will be THRILLED if I get to trim my hair next year and still end up with 12 inches...enough for a bushy low pony puff!!!


----------



## silvergirl (Dec 16, 2003)

8 inches / 1-2 inches from waist


----------



## Brooke007 (Dec 16, 2003)

Well let’s see if I complete the hydro-challenge, vitamin challenge, bun challenge, vasaline challenge, surge challenge, egg/protein challenge, EFA challenge and have no set backs I should be bald headed from the stress by this time next year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding I hope to be below bra strap.


----------



## Nacai23 (Dec 16, 2003)

If all goes well, I'll be at bra strap length this time next year.  Worst case I'll be stuck at shoulder length.


----------



## Cres81 (Dec 16, 2003)

I will be near waist length! Just the thought gives me chills!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2003)

I will atleast be at the bottom of my ribcage if not waist length


----------



## Karonica (Dec 16, 2003)

Ahhhh....Waist length....just the thought is euphoric.


----------



## sithembile (Dec 16, 2003)

Bra strap, God willing!!!


----------



## perfectpeace (Dec 16, 2003)

I think my hair will be a little past shoulder length (I hope.)


----------



## CocoaCure (Dec 16, 2003)

My hair is growing .75 inches per month (that would be awesome if I could get a full inch per month though!) so with that growth and including two good trims of .5 inches both times, I bill officially be .25 inches past waist length and on my way to tail bone and then butt length hair! I'd stop at butt length! That's almost too much hair for me! I think it would begin to annoy me. I'm just 3 1/2 inches from Bra Strap now. May, 2004 will be Bra Strap and December, 2004 will be Waist length! That would really be something!! Wouldn't it be awesome if we ALL met our goals! I'd love nothing more than to see a ton of AA women with THEIR OWN long, beautiful, healthy hair - relaxed, natural, texturized you name it! Just ours and super long and healthy! Wouldn't that be awesome if everywhere we turned we saw as many of us with our own long hair as we do of "others". Hopefully Surge will help us all get there!!!


----------



## Cherrie (Dec 16, 2003)

I have just started on this board and am growing out a relaxer.  By this time next year, I should have 6" of Natural Hair.


----------



## ChocoLatte (Dec 16, 2003)

Hopefully below waist


----------



## Victorian (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

I _hope_ by this time next year I will be all even at brastrap length. The back should reach brastrap before then, but I've got some bangs that refuse to catch up with the rest of my hair and I had the front cut at an angle a couple years ago, so I'm going to keep trimming the back to stay at brastrap until the rest catches up.


----------



## Chaya (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

Bra strap probably!


----------



## babyblue (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

If no setbacks occur i should finally be at waist lenght when straightened.


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 16, 2003)

Wow!  I'll be at 33 inches this time next year (but my goal is 29 so I may not go to that length)  --that includes trims.


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 16, 2003)

I should be at bra strap by this time next year, this will probably be my maintenance length.


----------



## blue_flower (Dec 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*cutebajangirl said:* 
Please, please let me be at the bottom of my rib cage and as even as possible. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here.


----------



## Karonica (Dec 16, 2003)

You have beautiful hair.


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (Dec 16, 2003)

This time next year, I should be past bra-strap by 1 or 2 inches.


----------



## licutiexx (Dec 16, 2003)

I hope to get 6 more inches so I'll be about 1-2 inches above bra strap


----------



## laketta (Dec 16, 2003)

For me, bra strap.  I am coating my ends and putting them away with pro-vitamins so I can keep trims at bay.


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Dec 16, 2003)

I am going for even bottom of brastrap/midback. I am 2 inches from brastrap but am planning on cutting off two inches for evenness eventually


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Dec 16, 2003)

oh my, if the 12/12 challenge is successful, I will be at waist-length this time next year. However, realistically, I will be at mid-back (a few inches past bra-strap) since I plan to reach bra-strap by May (you hear that hair?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## offthechainliz (Dec 16, 2003)

hopefully I will be a little past bra strap


----------



## zanna (Dec 16, 2003)

tailbone


----------



## brownrelaxedhair (Dec 16, 2003)

crossing fingers to be comfortably at bra strap.


----------



## lthomas1 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

I am hoping to reach bra strap by late summer.


----------



## inthepink (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

Hmmm,  next year this time I will have gained about 8-9 inches, I hope.  That will mean that my natural hair is shoulder length when stretched.  As far as total length, I'm thinking of doing some radical trims in 2004 so I am thinking I will have a healthy, thick ends bottom of bra strap length.


----------



## loverofnaps71 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm really praying for at least 15 inches, which I think is realistic, seeing as though I'm at between 8-9 inches right now. With the change in diet, exercise, protein intake, water, supplements and overall care, I hope to have even more growth. Problem is I'm natural and a victim of incredible shrinkage, but I'm being patient and taking it day by day...

Good luck to all of you! I hope that we all achieve not just long, but HEALTHY, long hair!!!!!

God bless,

LON71


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Dec 16, 2003)

My hair should be bra strap length this time next year, as long as I continue to take well care of it. It's growing unbelievably fast, and it is at its healthiest


----------



## jemini (Dec 17, 2003)

considering my recent setback, hopefully I'll be somewhere near bra strap. I usually get anywhere from 1/2 an inch to an inch a month so, If I retain most of the length without doing any major trims I'll be able to get there.


----------



## Koffie (Dec 17, 2003)

Okay ladies, I wanted to start my own board about this but I don't know how to create boards on here yet (still a newbie!) I noticed how the majority of the ladies here that
have long gorgious locks take supplements.
 N*E*Way I just started taking the Ultra Nourishair Vitamin and I want to add Vit. B-5 (pantothenic acid),silica, Biotin, HSN, and MSM to my routine. I wanted to know if taking all of these things together or taking more than 2 supplements would be a little over doing it or harmful at all? As well I am about to start drinking horsetail and nettle leaf herb tea. This is an idea that I got from another poster on LHCF.
Just wanted to know am I going to far with this? 
Thanx!!::


----------



## inthepink (Dec 17, 2003)

I think it would be a bit much to take 2 hair vitamins such as Ultranourishair AND HSN.  I would only take one or the other.


----------



## LABETT (Dec 17, 2003)

I should be bra strap length if no setbacks.


----------



## Nyambura (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm hoping and praying to be solidly at brastrap/midback length with no setbacks. At that time I believe I will then pass out from disbelief. 

I wish everyone at LHCF the very best in each of us reaching our goals!


----------



## caramelbarbie (Dec 17, 2003)

Bra strap! I can't wait


----------



## aikaa71 (Dec 17, 2003)

[email protected] Londondiva. I am a midget.

I pray to be mid-way to brastrap. keeping my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hopefully, it will be even healthly and shoulder length....


----------



## Allandra (Dec 17, 2003)

Tee Tee,

That's a good question.  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Peachtree (Dec 17, 2003)

I haven't given it much thought (lately), but in a yr, I'm aiming to have my crown hair stretched down to my shoulders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... or at least to the nape of my neck


----------



## CaramelKiss (Dec 17, 2003)

I am hoping to be brastrap this time next year. 

Oh that would be the best Christmas gift for myself!!


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Dec 17, 2003)

it should be right at waist.


----------



## Tammy (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I'm going to say bra-strap.  I will probably reach that before next winter, as I am only about 3 inches away, but just so that I won't be disappointed if I say something like mid-back and then don't reach it, I'll go for something I know I should have reached by that time.


----------



## Chanteuse (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I'm just past my shoulders so I hope to right at or above brastrap (for the first time in my entire life!!).I'm about 5'8 so that's about 6-8 inches I think.  It's hard to even imagine!


----------



## KathyMay (Dec 17, 2003)

I am hoping for 12 inches of healthy strong hair I have about 6-7 inches of hair so 5 more inches to go.  I think I can do this before my birthday in May.  I really need to get some Surge


----------



## Isis (Dec 17, 2003)

I should be well below brastrap.  Growing out my hair is a lot of fun!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Dec 17, 2003)

Hopefully, my hair will be hitting my bra.  I've been aiming for this goal and so far so good.


----------



## lthomas1 (Dec 17, 2003)

I am hoping to be below bra strap.


----------



## kenyana (Dec 17, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I wish everyone at LHCF the very best in each of us reaching our goals! 


[/ QUOTE ]  

Thanks Nyambura!

Ladies, about 4 days ago I made the decision 2 transition. I * almost * made it to bra-strap/clasp but I doubt i will now... U C, one of the things I *clearly* remember about my natural hair is that it grows up and not down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure a year from now I'll probably be inching further and further away from bra strap and closer to the sun, moon, and whatever else is up there!

ah well! ... good luck everyone!


----------



## slwe415 (Dec 17, 2003)

I am hoping for past my bra strap.


----------



## queenofmean68 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm hoping Santa will grant me my wish of healthy, brastrap length hair!


----------



## QVEE (Dec 17, 2003)

Hopefully by this time next year i will get 6 inches of new growth. I can't really say where I'll be because I'm transitioning to a texturizer so i have to cut about 7 inches off of my permed hair. But i can't wait. If i wasn't going to cut my hair I would be mid-back by then


----------



## 26INCHHAIR (Dec 17, 2003)

yEA IM TALL TO 5'8 SO NEXT YEAR I PLANT TO GET 6 AND INCHES SINCE I AM NOW 17 INCHES  I WANT TO BE 25 INCHES LIKE 3 INCHES LONGER THAN BRA-STRAP


----------



## Victorian (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

I see a lot of bra strap goals....Just think, this time next year, when people meet up in their various locations for LHCF get-togethers, there will be a whole group of ladies with hair flowing down their backs. What a beautiful sight that will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck ladies!


----------



## Whisper (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

My hair will be at the middle of my shoulder blades


----------



## ChocoKitty (Dec 17, 2003)

About waist length if I'm a good girl!!!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kamilla16 said:* 
I am hoping it will be about an inch or two past brastrap and shulder length in front. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same for me


----------



## chewy (Dec 18, 2003)

Currently my hair is 5.5-6.5 inches long. Now, if I grow 7 and keep 6, I"ll be, "hangin'&amp; swangin' with 1 inch from bra strap length hair!


----------



## Faith (Dec 18, 2003)

Past waist length if I keep my hands out of it...(scissors included 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## missykeyana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hopefully I'll have reached my first goal. (see sig)


----------



## L.Mo. (Dec 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*karezone said:* 
Being short has it advantages.  I will reach waist length sooner simply because my head is closer to my waist. 

[/ QUOTE ]








  I'm short too!  

I'm hoping to gain 6 - 8 inches.  But, I'm a trim fanatic!  I hate scraggly ends.  I'd love to have even bra-strap length hair.  I'd fulfil both my dreams and my mother's too!!!


----------



## 72792 (Dec 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*L.Mo. said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*karezone said:* 
Being short has it advantages.  I will reach waist length sooner simply because my head is closer to my waist. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would love to be bra strap length w/o scraggly thin or bushy ends too.  I think waist length would be too much on my 5' even frame.








  I'm short too!  

I'm hoping to gain 6 - 8 inches.  But, I'm a trim fanatic!  I hate scraggly ends.  I'd love to have even bra-strap length hair.  I'd fulfil both my dreams and my mother's too!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Islandgirl (Dec 20, 2003)

i can't wait to see all these pics of waistlength hair!! love to see them


----------



## Islandgirl (Dec 20, 2003)

i can't wait to see all these pics of waistlength hair!! love to see them


----------



## SingingStar12 (Dec 21, 2003)

By this time next year, my hair should be at least bra strap length.


----------



## Miosy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hopefully if I am good to my hair, it will be at bra strap and cut all even.


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Dec 21, 2003)

All even at bra strap.


----------



## BronzeBrown (Dec 21, 2003)

I grow 4.2-6.6" a year currently (there's a range because different sections grow at different rates) so by next year, making allowances for trims, I will have 10-16" of hair. Long enough for a full braid-out that hangs well below shoulder length.


----------



## ballet_bun (Dec 21, 2003)

4 inches past bra strap hopefully.  I'm trying to be realistic and include possible setbacks and trims.

Ballet Bun ...


----------



## CICI24 (Dec 21, 2003)

either bra strap or midback.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm guessing a little past BSL if I leave it alone, if I get a major cut though BSL.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Dec 21, 2003)

By next Christmas my short spot should be 6" long while shrunken (fingers crossed!).  It's gonna KILL me to cut the rest to even it up.


----------



## shoelover1972 (Dec 21, 2003)

I hope to be at bra strap - fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Nessa (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

I will be shoulder length, for the first time in my life, Halluyuha.


----------



## jade3 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm 5'9 and my hair is about 2" past my shoulders. I'm hoping for my hair to be around my shoulder blades approaching bra-strap in a year.


----------



## lthomas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Below Bra Strap.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 7, 2005)

i'm at 23" right now. I expect my hair to be at 29" (6+inches) or (almost 31" with 8" of growth) in October 2006. That'll put my basically at 2" from waist, or at waist, not sure yet

-- I should create a 365- day challenge to make sure I get there


----------



## Ms Red (Oct 7, 2005)

If I retain 6 inches of hair, then I should have hair 1 or 2 inches past shoulder length and even.


----------



## Samaria (Oct 7, 2005)

If nothings horrible happens, I should be past bra-strap by this time next year.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 7, 2005)

Below Bra-strap, right now I'm already 1.5 inches away from bra length!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Oct 7, 2005)

Hoping crown layer will be at tailbone and a nice regrowth doing nicely after the last major shedding.  Any growth from bottom will make me extremly happy.


----------



## cocowhite (Oct 7, 2005)

Hmmmm by this time next year I should be below BSL.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hopefully close to waist length.   *


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 7, 2005)

Most likely below hip length!!! Wohooo!!!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Oct 7, 2005)

I would like to be at least at bra strap by this time next year.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 7, 2005)

I will be around brastrap since I plan to even it up when it get to my goal this summer.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 7, 2005)

im just hoping for a nice head of healthy hair thats to my shoulders or a little lower than my shoulders...thats really my goal length right there...


----------



## Suri (Oct 7, 2005)

If it keeps growing like it has been, i am looking at APL especially since the summer will bring happy growing


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, since my hair is getting really thick and growing out in all directions, I have to estimate really carefully. As it gets thicker, it looks more layered now. Right now, with all the shrink factor and the thickness, when stretched, the bangs are below shoulders. The sides are below armpit length, and the crown is below shoulder length, (since more layers are happening due to new growth) and the back of the crown stretches to bra strap length. The lower part of the back is below bra strap stretched. I wear a very well fitted low bra strap sports bra about 4" deep due to being large busted, (38DD) but I have a narrow frame. The bottom of my bra strap rests about 2 inches from my waist. I would love to have hair that covers my boobs, but that will take a lot of hair. That is why it seems like my hair is taking so long to grow, but maybe it is longer than I think. By this time next year, and if I get 8 inches of growth, my hair should stretch to my waist quite comfortably, sigh,  and be thick as you please as well. I will be very very very very happy!!! and I am keeping an album ready to go, at waistlength like I said. Bonjour


----------



## Mitre (Oct 7, 2005)

Well lets see I am 2 inches from armpit length and 7 inches away from the bottom of my bra. Hopefully by the end of the year I should be at armpit length. Therefore since we are eight months into the year( 0.5 inches*8=4) I should have those 4 more inches by october 2006. My hair has been growing faster than usual thanks to mtg so I figure by this time next year I should be with trims comfortable (0 inches-2 inches ) past bra stap.


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Oct 7, 2005)

If God is willing I'd be at my ultimate goal of 4 in past bra strap!


----------



## esoterica (Oct 7, 2005)

the longest layer will be about 2 inches past bra strap. possibly more.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 7, 2005)

I should be past shoulder length natural, stretched.


----------



## karezone (Oct 7, 2005)

If I retain three inches of growth, I will just below the collar of my shirt.


----------



## I_Dream_Hair (Oct 7, 2005)

Hopefully bra-strap.    Wow!! If I got at bra-strap then I could rub it all in everyone's face that all this money and time AND effort actually paid off.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Oct 7, 2005)

I_Dream_Hair said:
			
		

> Hopefully bra-strap.    Wow!! If I got at bra-strap then I could rub it all in everyone's face that all this money and time AND effort actually paid off.




ITA, bra stap or somewhere close to it hopefully, if not i'd settle for an inch or 2 past APL


----------



## LookingandListening (Oct 7, 2005)

By Febuary I should be at bra strap so but this time next year I _*should*_be a little below.  I'm going to try to maintain it at bra stap though. I love a healthy, full ,trimmed look.

Oh yeah, and uh, I will be rocking Southerngirl style bangs


----------



## hottopic (Oct 7, 2005)

bra-strap by May-July. Somewhere around there. I am hope I will be there soon, but I have to be realistic with myself. My hair grows fast, I did not know this until I tried to grow it.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Oct 7, 2005)

Hopefully I'll be rocking a short natural style by this time next year.


----------



## Ayeshia (Oct 8, 2005)

shoulder length....it took aboput a year and a half...so maybe sooner provided that i dont hack all of my hair off again.


----------



## lovechic (Oct 8, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Hopefully I'll be rocking a short natural style by this time next year.


* Please post pics... *


----------



## lovechic (Oct 8, 2005)

* My length, I should be well below BSL.*


----------



## Cincysweetie (Oct 8, 2005)

lovechic said:
			
		

> * Please post pics... *


LOL stoooooooop!  You're a mess.  And you know I'ma have pics!  I'll probably chicken out and not do it in the end, but we'll see!


----------



## lovechic (Oct 8, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> LOL stoooooooop!  You're a mess.  And you know I'ma have pics!  I'll probably chicken out and not do it in the end, but we'll see!


* Okay!!! Quit Playin! YOu betta post pics...Don't get LHCF all hyped up 4 nothin'!!!*


----------



## Cincysweetie (Oct 8, 2005)

lovechic said:
			
		

> * Okay!!! Quit Playin! YOu betta post pics...Don't get LHCF all hyped up 4 nothin'!!!*


LOL sorrrrrry, lol.  I want to do it, but we'll see if I do.  Cause knowing myself as I do, I won't be able to stand my hair long.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 8, 2005)

If I retain everything but, a quarter of an inch if I do a duster, and receive 8in tops and 6 minimum, (and Lord I would take more ameen) then I should be at BSL, Oh my GOD, I just measured and never exspected to hit BSL w/the measuring tape, this is exciting and very motivating to keep up the moisture and protective styles, Plus I'm 14wks post relaxer major shrinkage, soooo BLS or below here I come, God willing.


----------



## missvi (Oct 8, 2005)

I would like to be 31 inches this time next year.


----------



## sweetcakes14 (Oct 8, 2005)

I should have blunt cut bra strap length hair!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Oct 8, 2005)

Tee Tee2 said:
			
		

> Provided it stays healthy and strong.
> 
> I'm guessing if I get the normal 6 inches a year,by this time next year I should be just 1 inch from waist length,just 1 inch!!!!!.......thats kind of exciting.  How about you ladies,what will your length be by this time next year?
> 
> Tee Tee



I should be about the same place, give or take a few inches.  Still blunt cut everywhere except my bangs.  I'm still debating whether or not to grow those out.

SG


----------



## Jewell (Oct 8, 2005)

Full Waistlength...that means tackin' on 6-8 inches.


----------



## ADB (Oct 8, 2005)

I should be tailbone length if I don't have to chop off a lot of ends.


----------



## Peachtree (Oct 8, 2005)

1 yr from now.... shoulder length curly...


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Oct 8, 2005)

Hopefully blunt cut bra strap if God spares life.  If I retain enough and MTG is good to me I should be at brastrap w/ layers in May. June - December I will just keep trimming to grow out my layers.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 8, 2005)

**Fingers crossed for armpit/bsl length and healthy (most important thing)**


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 8, 2005)

hopefully, chin or shoulder length.


----------



## MissCapricornCutie (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm really just making the conscious effort to grow after a few months of just letting it do it's own thing.

So, I'm going to say somewhere in the broad range of armpit-bra strap.


----------



## Amarech (Oct 8, 2005)

Bra-Strap length, with a tail, two layers, long bangs.......


I have long since given up having my hair all one length for the time being. The back of my hair grows so fast I already have a "tail"  


We'll see.....my one year goal is BSL so hopefully I will reach it!


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Oct 9, 2005)

hopefully past shoulders, nearing armpit


----------



## MeechUK (Oct 9, 2005)

Tee Tee2 said:
			
		

> Provided it stays healthy and strong.
> 
> I'm guessing if I get the normal 6 inches a year,by this time next year I should be just 1 inch from waist length,just 1 inch!!!!!.......thats kind of exciting.  How about you ladies,what will your length be by this time next year?
> 
> Tee Tee



I'm getting very good growth at the moment, so I should be passing shoulder-length, well on my way to bra strap by this time next year.

MeechUK


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Oct 9, 2005)

*I am hoping that my hair will reach to chin length or shoulder length by next year.*


----------



## esoterica (Oct 9, 2005)

halfway between bra strap and waist i guess! im on the waistlength by 2007 challenge. not too sure when in 2007 i'll get there.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I would probably be nearing waist length if I let it grow out, but I don't want my hair that long b/c it starts to make me look short if it's too long. So I plan to keep it trimmed at 1" below bra strap. But by this time next year, hopefully I can grow it out of this V and trim a U into it with long chunky layers.


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Oct 9, 2005)

Waistlength, I'm guessing.


----------



## Eiano (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow, by October of 2006, my hair should be in the middle of my lovehandle( you know that crease) lmao...

hopefully by then, that crease will be gone.
Wow, that'd be long. I'm going to add this thread to my favorite and check it Oct. 9 of 2006 .A lot should change by then...


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Oct 9, 2005)

Eiano said:
			
		

> Wow, by October of 2006, my hair should be in the middle of my lovehandle( you know that crease) lmao...
> 
> hopefully by then, that crease will be gone.
> Wow, that'd be long. I'm going to add this thread to my favorite and check it Oct. 9 of 2006 .A lot should change by then...




Lovehandle length?   I like that term. It just might catch on around here.


----------



## lovechic (Oct 9, 2005)

brownhaired_bonanza said:
			
		

> Lovehandle length?   I like that term. It just might catch on around here.


*oooh, girl! I don't want that length! *


----------



## LongIslandBeauty (Oct 9, 2005)

Aiming for mid back!!!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm @ BBSL 10.05 now so 10.06 maybe I'll be close to or @WSL/HPBN straight maybe approaching TLBN but I won't stress it once I get WSL I'll just let it grow cause that's just to quench my curiousity about my personal terminal length-and just for fun


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 9, 2005)

I should be at waist lenght. Currently Im about and inch past my bra strap. Does my calculation sound about right?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 9, 2005)

carmella25 said:
			
		

> I should be at waist lenght. Current Im about and inch past my bra strap. Does my calculation sound about right?


depends on if you have a long torso= more inches for WSL and more time to get there or short torso=less inches for WSL and less time + growth rate and length retention


----------



## nfynit_812 (Oct 9, 2005)

My natural hair when pressed is past my shoulderblades.  Next year, my hair should be bra strap when pressed!!


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Oct 9, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> depends on if you have a long torso= more inches for WSL and more time to get there or short torso=less inches for WSL and less time + growth rate and length retention




Hmmmm.... you make a good point, :scratchch  never thought of that. Although I do have a short torso, I may have spoken too soon.

Oh well, I'll find out this time next year, won't I?


----------



## YummyC (Oct 10, 2005)

This time next year, i should be past shoulder blades on my way to mid back hope fully.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 10, 2005)

carmella25 said:
			
		

> I should be at waist lenght. Currently Im about and inch past my bra strap. Does my calculation sound about right?


If your torso is short and you're good to your hair and keep the max length you may get there a little sooner than you thought. But you're right just wait till next year and see


----------



## Sosoothing (Oct 10, 2005)

By this time next year I had better be bra-strap...... or Im giving up!!


----------



## Amina (Oct 10, 2005)

Brastrap or a little passed it.


----------



## KathyMay (Oct 10, 2005)

Armpit or close to BSL


----------



## lisajames96 (Oct 10, 2005)

next october...

I hope to be 1-2 inches past brastrap after a trim...wishfull thinking I know...


----------



## Victorian (Oct 10, 2005)

This time next year I'm gonna be so close to waistlength I can _smell_ it


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Oct 10, 2005)

Hopefully bra strap length when stretched.


----------



## meia (Nov 21, 2005)

by this time next year im hoping i'll be almost waistlength curly...with no split ends, deep black in color, and smooth and well-moisturized...a girl can dream cant she?!!?!? lol


----------



## mzlatisha (Nov 21, 2005)

umm lets see possibly waist length..
could be maybe


----------



## beyondcute (Nov 21, 2005)

9 inches of natural hair whether it be curly or knotty


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 21, 2005)

Kamilla16 said:
			
		

> I am hoping it will be about an inch or two past brastrap and shulder length in front.


 
Same here


----------



## Cooyah (Nov 21, 2005)

healthy bra strap length


----------



## uncutandgettinglonger (Nov 21, 2005)

two inches past bra strap.


----------



## LookingandListening (Nov 21, 2005)

armpit length in front--brastrap in back with perfect long layers and bangs!!!!


----------



## LovelyZ (Dec 15, 2005)

Mid-back, maybe.


----------



## determine3 (Dec 15, 2005)

> The back should be hanging under my bra-strap with the sides grazing underneath my shoulders. *crossing fingers*


 I second this!!!!  All I know is my hair will be a lot stronger and a helluva lot healthier and longer after all the info i've gained from LHCF in only 1 month.  Finally, i'm learning to love my thick hair! (can you believe I used to want my hair to be thinner?.....


----------



## Ayeshia (Dec 15, 2005)

past shpoulder length...if I dont cut so darn much


----------



## Ronda123 (Dec 15, 2005)

Past shoulder length.


----------



## goldensensation (Dec 15, 2005)

Hopefully lower back!


----------



## sillygurl18 (Dec 15, 2005)

Between shoulder length and brastrap LOL! That could be anywhere. I'm not TOO worried about it. If I stay with the braids for next year, I'll have at least 6 more inches, so 13 or 14 inches stretched.

Also...what was I thinking on my post on the first page? You can tell I was BRAND new. I must not have known the average growth rate then or something.


----------



## mscounselor (Dec 15, 2005)

Well considering I have half and inch of new growth, I 'll have 6.5 " new growth. Add that to my longest length, straightened I should be BSL.

On a more positive note, I'll be one year closer to being all natural.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Dec 15, 2005)

Armpit length hopefully...unless I decide to transistion and end up BC'ing


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 15, 2005)

*As much as I want my hair to be arm pit length this time next year, my hair grows SUPER DUPER SLOW and I'll probably only be a few inches past shoulder. I don't mean to speak defeat but I haven't seen my hair take off yet. I get a growth spurt here and there and then some how I lose it! I don't know what's going on  !
*


----------



## simplycee (Dec 15, 2005)

God willing I will be mid back legnth.  When I get there I will trim to maintain.  That's quite enough hair for me.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 15, 2005)

Hopefully I will be a little bit below bra strap.


----------



## kristina (Dec 15, 2005)

Well past brastrap hopefully.


----------



## zanna (Dec 16, 2005)

my hair would be classic lenght but I don't thing I will let it grow that long. I know I will trim it to stay at tailbone.
Zanna


----------



## goldensensation (Dec 16, 2005)

zanna said:
			
		

> my hair would be classic lenght but I don't thing I will let it grow that long. I know I will trim it to stay at tailbone.
> Zanna


Zanna, your hair is gorgeous. It is MY hair goal for next year.   Do you have a picture journal?


----------



## taraglam2 (Dec 16, 2005)

Next year this time--- blunt cut bra strap length is what I would like to have.


----------



## Caramela (Dec 16, 2005)

Babygurl said:
			
		

> I should be at bra strap by this time next year, this will probably be my maintenance length.




By the looks of the pic in your avatar, you're already there. No?   


I will be beyond waistlength if I didn't cut it. But I don't plan on allowing it to grow longer than that.


----------



## Cichelle (Dec 16, 2005)

My hair in the back will be brastrap or a bit longer. The sides will be well past shoulder length...barring any catastrophes.


----------



## aivonfay (Dec 16, 2005)

This time next year my hair should be at my bra srap and be thick and healthy.


----------



## luvalva30 (Dec 16, 2005)

My hair reaches the top part of my waist, hopefully by this time next year it will be at my bottom waist and even across.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm going to be conservative and hope for thick even armpit length. The back of my hair is resting on the top portion of my shoulder blades.  The front is chin length.  So I'm hoping that will be collar bone.


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Dec 16, 2005)

I hope my hair is natural ,thick ,even  and sholder length on all sides.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Dec 16, 2005)

i'll   be  an  inch  or  two  past  bra  strap, weeeeee


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 16, 2005)

*hopefully* ear length but if I decide to do the BC early probably have a TWA.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow a lot of ladies are going to be waist length or longer next year.


Congrats ladies!!!!!


----------



## CandiceC (Dec 16, 2005)

Considering I will be cutting the longest parts of my hair periodically next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I should go from:

*see through hair that's just past my shoulders  
to
*much fuller hair two inches from armpit length.


----------



## Honi (Dec 16, 2005)

Hopefully with a nice U waistlength shape.


----------



## shawniegee (Dec 16, 2005)

Hopefully armpit length.  God willin' brastrap.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 16, 2005)

How are you guys able to make these predictions?

by measuring how much your hair grows monthly? Well I am top of brastrap now- where should I expect to be next year?


----------



## BerrySweet (Dec 16, 2005)

carribean_dream said:
			
		

> How are you guys able to make these predictions?
> 
> by measuring how much your hair grows monthly? Well I am top of brastrap now- where should I expect to be next year?


 I'm just guessing.  Hoepfully I'll be perfectly at bra strap, w/o a serious cut needed (like now).


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 16, 2005)

I would be waistlength... but i think i'll do a few maintenance cuts, so i'm saying at the most, 2" from my waist


----------



## tthreat08 (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm going to go with brastrap.  It should be more, but if I trim a couple times, then I'll say brastrap.


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 17, 2005)

i would love for my hair to grow to tailbone length like my maternal grandmother's hair .....we will see... hopefully i can keep the scissors out of my hand and hair..........


----------



## Jewell (Dec 17, 2005)

My hair should be 2-4 inches past waist length...IOW, approaching tailbone.  I don't have a prob with scissors anymore.  I am just letting it grow and bunning it 90% of the time. So far so good.


----------



## brandy (Dec 17, 2005)

I will be 7 inches all natural. I cannot wait.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 17, 2005)

Based on a normal growth rate of 1/2 of an inch per month, which is = to 6 inches per yr. If you don't know how much growth you get in a yr. Others may know and add that on to the length they already have to get a number. HTH's





			
				carribean_dream said:
			
		

> How are you guys able to make these predictions?
> 
> by measuring how much your hair grows monthly? Well I am top of brastrap now- where should I expect to be next year?


----------



## remnant (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, every ladies, I'm a newbie and I'm so happy to be here with all of You Inspirationnal Ladies!

By God's grace I'll be at brastrap length!


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 17, 2005)

soun said:
			
		

> Hi, every ladies, I'm a newbie and I'm so happy to be here with all of You Inspirationnal Ladies!
> 
> By God's grace I'll be at brastrap length!




Welcome, Soun!!!!!! you will learn a lot of good hair care tips here that will enable you to grow your hair to brastrap length and beyond.....


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 17, 2005)

*Hopefully around a few inches past bra strap length - but i may stop at bra strap for a while just so i can sit back and enjoy the length *


----------



## remnant (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks a lot Sherry love, your hair is just Woaouh!!


----------



## remnant (Dec 17, 2005)

carribean_dream said:
			
		

> How are you guys able to make these predictions?
> 
> by measuring how much your hair grows monthly? Well I am top of brastrap now- where should I expect to be next year?


 


 Hello, Carribean dream, in my opinion u'll be at mid back by december 06!


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 17, 2005)

soun said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Sherry love, your hair is just Woaouh!!




thanks, girl.....


----------



## lala (Dec 17, 2005)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> i would love for my hair to grow to tailbone length like my maternal grandmother's hair .....we will see... hopefully i can keep the scissors out of my hand and hair..........


 
Girl, I see we have a similar history. My maternal grandmother had knee-length hair b/c she _never_ cut her hair, just trimmed the ends. And she never wore her hair down.  It was always pinned on top of her head.....


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 17, 2005)

lala said:
			
		

> Girl, I see we have a similar history. My maternal grandmother had knee-length hair b/c she _never_ cut her hair, just trimmed the ends. And she never wore her hair down.  It was always pinned on top of her head.....




WOW!!!!! cool.  so this means we can expect to see your hair tailbone length or beyond next year also..if you do not cut it...


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 17, 2005)

Brastrap 8)


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thick healthy arm pit length hair


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 17, 2005)

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Thick healthy arm pit length hair



wow, whipeffectz1 and kandib, you girls have gorgeous heads of hair.... !!!!!!! keep  up the good work...


----------



## lala (Dec 17, 2005)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!! cool. so this means we can expect to see your hair tailbone length or beyond next year also..if you do not cut it...


 
I never thought about growing my hair to tailbone length, but it sounds like a fun goal.  I do believe that you'll reach tailbone length long before I will.  Once you get there, you're going to have to invest in some hair-friendly seat covers so you don't snag your ends...


----------



## locfreeme (Dec 17, 2005)

Somewhere between armpit and brastrap, I think.


----------



## divine (Dec 17, 2005)

I finally made it to brastrap, so hopefully I will be midback and a little closer to my waist.


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 17, 2005)

Babygurl said:
			
		

> I should be at bra strap by this time next year, this will probably be my maintenance length.



Wow I forgot I posted this, I did make it to bra strap though...but I guess I lied about it being my maintenece length. Im still growing and I wont stop until my hair does!


----------



## star (Dec 17, 2005)

I am at bra strap now with some trimming needed not sure if I will cut but this time next year I should be 4 inches below bra strap because I know I will trim a little.


----------



## aminata (Dec 18, 2005)

My hair goal is just to maintain healthy hair.  Length wise--I don't know.  I'll be thankful not to have any major set backs so that I can retain length.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 18, 2005)

soun said:
			
		

> Hello, Carribean dream, in my opinion u'll be at mid back by december 06!


 
PHEW!! that sounds too good to be true


----------



## gradygirl (Dec 18, 2005)

Armpit length in the front and almost bra strap in the back


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 18, 2005)

divine said:
			
		

> I finally made it to brastrap, so hopefully I will be midback and a little closer to my waist.




i love those waves.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 18, 2005)

12-14 inches will be my length by this time next year.


----------



## wicky2828 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have 4 inches worth 4a/b of natural hair right now, so just to be able to gather my hair in a ponytail this time next year will be a blessing  I have started to do the MTG thing so my wishing on a star goal will be a little past shoulder length in Dec 06!!!


----------



## loonatick (Dec 18, 2005)

i would love to be shoulder length or just above unstretched. 
I have yet to work out my monthly or yearly growth accurately


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 18, 2005)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> wow, whipeffectz1 and kandib, you girls have gorgeous heads of hair.... !!!!!!! keep  up the good work...



Thanks dear! I do what I can. Maybe one day my hair will grow up to be like yours!


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Dec 18, 2005)

I hope to be at mid-back length in the back...and my layers in the front and sides, hopefully, touches my boobs.


----------



## CandiceC (Dec 18, 2005)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> wow, whipeffectz1 and kandib, you girls have gorgeous heads of hair.... !!!!!!! keep up the good work...



They do have gorgeous heads of hair. I have to pause everytime I see their pics.


----------



## divine (Dec 18, 2005)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> i love those waves.....!!!!!!!!



Thank you.....


----------



## Amarech (Dec 18, 2005)

If I use the growth I have obtained and retained this past challenge as a predictor of success, I *WILL * be arm pit length this time next year.   

I can't wait!


----------



## Parvathi (Dec 18, 2005)

Lower mid back by next year hopefully!!


----------



## nfynit_812 (Dec 18, 2005)

A year from now, I hope my hair reaches armpit length!


----------



## PittGirl06 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: What will your length be by this time next yea*

maybe bsl when stretched.


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm hoping to be at hip length stretched (34 inches) by this time next year.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd like to be back at brastrap


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 18, 2005)

If I can continue to deal with the two textures then I will probably be bra strap stretched this time next year. If I give in and BC then I'll be at collarbone stretched.


----------



## kizzylonghair (Dec 19, 2005)

Looking at my album, there is *no doubt *that I grow more than 6 six inches 
I guess I got about 8, I did a BC and it still grew like weeds
I NEVER knew thought it grew before that. I cant thank you ladies enough  

My past 1st year I will put down to experience, I tried everything.

But this year I am SO FOCUSED!!!! I know what my hair likes so I am going for 
LENGTH 
LENGTH
LENGTH

I am hoping to be bra-strap

I will be coming back to this thread 19-Dec 2006 to check!!

Kizzy


----------



## OneInAMillion (Dec 19, 2005)

I hope I'm floating somewhere between APL and BSL.  As long as it's thick I'll be happy


----------



## MiWay (Dec 19, 2005)

Hopefully BSL, at a minimum...


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 19, 2005)

im guessing close to bra strap


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 19, 2005)

What will your length be by this time next year? ...hopefully 10 inches in length when stretched.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Dec 19, 2005)

*Hopefully close to Waist Length! *


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 19, 2005)

hopefully armpit length.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Dec 19, 2005)

I hope to be shoulder blade length.  Keep on bunning!


----------



## Victorian (Dec 19, 2005)

I plan to be about waistlength this time next year.  I can't wait!


----------



## hair-it-is (Dec 19, 2005)

Hopefully next year this time my back be at least 6 inches and the rest of my hair be bra strap..... let pray


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Dec 19, 2005)

BahamaMama said:
			
		

> oh my, if the 12/12 challenge is successful, I will be at waist-length this time next year. However, realistically, I will be at mid-back (a few inches past bra-strap) since I plan to reach bra-strap by May (you hear that hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm...this was what I said in this thread two years ago on 12/16/2003 huh...
Well, one year later- 12/16/2004- I was very near mid-back, bra-strap to be exact (which on me is about 2-3 inches from mid-back). So I fell a little short there.

I suffered a big setback in 2005 which currently has me where I was this time last year, and I will make the same prediction I would have made a year ago if I had come back to this thread: foreseeing no additional setbacks, I see myself very near waist-length this time next year, a full/thick mid-back length, with the longest (back) parts reaching my waist. So the same un-evenness I have now, just longer by at least 4-6 inches.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2005)

By this time next year I should be AT LEAST at bra-strap!  I think I should be past that, but I'm trying to be conservative in my estimate so I won't end up disappointed.


----------



## caramelty (Dec 20, 2005)

I am aiming for armpit length next year thick and full....I got about and inch and a half cut off before I got these braids last week and I plan on wearing braids most of next year so hopefully I can retain some length we shall see.


----------



## Eiano (Sep 23, 2006)

I just wanted to up this, because a lot of you ladies posted in this!! My one year progress date is coming up Oct. 9th, and I am very excited to check the length!! That will be a fall break for me so I will be out of school and can get my hair done. 

Best wishes to those of you who are hoping to reach your goal.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 23, 2006)

I will have a blunt/undercut shoulder-length bob


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 23, 2006)

I believe next year this time I will be at bra strap or touching it....


----------



## nadine1977canada (Sep 23, 2006)

I am 3 inches away from my bra strap as of now. I'm hoping that my hair next year will be pass my Brat strap or 2 to 3 inches away from waist. I pray it will!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, in a year I think I should be able to do a low pony puff.


----------



## sareca (Sep 23, 2006)

Full-BSL (or scaggly mid-back).


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 23, 2006)

This time next year, I should be just about waist length.


----------



## goldensensation (Sep 23, 2006)

blunt waist.

I hope. ::gulp::


----------



## neonbright (Sep 23, 2006)

I am going for healthy bra strap only, I don't want it to get longer.  But once I get bra strap length, I will have layers cut in for the look of thickness and keep up the health of my hair.  I want my hair to be in the best health along with the length.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Sep 23, 2006)

I hope to be mbl by next year.No more set backs!!!One was enough


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 23, 2006)

Hoping for WL around this time next year! _*fingers crossed*_ I know i'll continue to take care of it and protect it with my life.... but i suppose it will also depend on my growth cycle.


----------



## breezy (Sep 23, 2006)

Hopefully, with no major trims or other setbacks, I should be just grazing brastrap.


----------



## Catina72 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am currently at 18" so at the minimum growth rate I should be 24" which, for me, is 1" above Brastrap!!


----------



## breezy (Sep 23, 2006)

Catina72 said:
			
		

> I am currently at 18" so at the minimum growth rate I should be 24" which, for me, is 1" above Brastrap!!


 
Me too!


----------



## Catina72 (Sep 23, 2006)

breezy said:
			
		

> Me too!


 
Really?? That's what's up!!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 23, 2006)

right above arm pit length


----------



## InJesusName (Sep 23, 2006)

I am hoping that my hair will be a healthy, thick, shiny shoulder length.


----------



## Hair Iam (Sep 23, 2006)

Praying for stretched mid back, approaching bra strap by Dec 2007


----------



## Melaninme (Sep 23, 2006)

Hopefully midback when stretched.


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 23, 2006)

Hopefully in a year, I will be past armpit and closing in on by brastrap goal.


----------



## leleepop (Sep 23, 2006)

Hopefully it will be a couple inches past armpit and one length all the way around.


----------



## Tee (Sep 23, 2006)

This time next year I hope to be below bra strap.


----------



## motherx2esq (Sep 23, 2006)

Lord willing I will be at APL this time next year!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice shoulder length when stretched


----------



## rrolle234 (Sep 23, 2006)

Next year I'm hoping to get BSL


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 23, 2006)

At this time next year I *will* be at BSL stretched....I'm claiming it!!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 23, 2006)

I will be midback  or darn near (hopefully)


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Sep 23, 2006)

Well I _was_ thinking about BSL, but now I think I'll just go for healthy, VERY THICK APL or a bit longer than that.  Then I'm thinking about layers.  I wanna grow out my Revlon relaxed hair because it's very thin and stringy.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 23, 2006)

APL BABY!!! I can't wait!


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Sep 23, 2006)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> oooooh What a thought I'm aiming for about 8 inches max next year. 6 inches minimum, but every inch is a blessing. That should take me past bra strap but not at waist length. I have a loooong upper body, at 5'10 so It's a harder challenge for me than most of the midgets on the board. LOL
> 
> Ladies you know I'm just playing. Nothing but love for you guys!!



I am 6 feet tall so my brastrap is 5miles away from my nape (give or take a few miles)  .  Really it just means if my hair does reach kissing the brastrap by next year, then if transferred to a midget, it would actually be waist length for the midget.  

I love my height, and I think the long hair will compliment it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 23, 2006)

ritzbitz78 said:
			
		

> *I am 6 feet tall* so my brastrap is 5miles away from my nape (give or take a few miles) . Really it just means if my hair does reach kissing the brastrap by next year, then if transferred to a midget, it would actually be waist length for the midget.
> 
> I love my height, and I think the long hair will compliment it.


 
Me too! some people don't believe that i'm really that tall cause i don't look it. i agree with everything you said. it's gonna take me an extra year to get to bsl cause of my height and long torso. i'm not complaining though!!


----------



## kbody4 (Sep 23, 2006)

For me I want to be at BSL by this time next year


----------



## Lioness (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm now at APL, so this time next year I should be @ Waist length, please God!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deltagyrl (Sep 24, 2006)

Full bsl and on my way to mid-back!


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

ritzbitz78 said:
			
		

> I am 6 feet tall so my brastrap is 5miles away from my nape (give or take a few miles) . Really it just means if my hair does reach kissing the brastrap by next year, then if transferred to a midget, it would actually be waist length for the midget.
> 
> I love my height, and I think the long hair will compliment it.


 
Ritzbitz, based on your avatar pic, I would say that you wear your bra a LOT lower than the average woman on here. Seriously! So when you technically reach "bra strap" you will really be mid-back.... heck, darn near WL.


----------



## goldensensation (Sep 24, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Ritzbitz, based on your avatar pic, I would say that you wear your bra a LOT lower than the average woman on here. Seriously! So when you technically reach "bra strap" you will really be mid-back.... heck, darn near WL.


 
I agree! Ritz, your bra is almost at your waist!


----------



## Cichelle (Sep 24, 2006)

This time next year I will be at waist length when stretched.


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 24, 2006)

Summa Bliss said:
			
		

> I'm now at APL, so this time next year I should be @ Waist length, please God!!!!!!!!!!


 I don't know why, but that made me laugh! 

Well, I hope to have already achieved BSL by then (9/07) and hopefully at or going towards mid-back.  I'm hoping this will happen especially since I'm putting myself on a year-long vitamin challenge.  I've never been into taking vits, but the ladies here have inspired me to do so!


----------



## brandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Mine would be 12 inches if I retain another 6 inches.


----------



## Dannygirl (Sep 24, 2006)

praying for bra strap so i know I gonna step my game up!
God loves those who help themselves


----------



## Mitre (Sep 24, 2006)

bra strap unstrech


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Sep 24, 2006)

It better be at waistlength or I am gonna throw in the towel, lol.


----------



## remnant (Sep 24, 2006)

Prayfully at Mid back length!


----------



## SherryLove (Sep 24, 2006)

i hope my hair will be well past tailbone length by this time next year.


----------



## CaliJen (Sep 24, 2006)

I hope and pray that I will be at bsl this time next year.


----------



## chayil0427 (Sep 24, 2006)

This time next year my goal is to be collar bone length and have cut off all the damaged/dyed ends (about 3.5inches) and have grown out my layers. Basically I'm praying for the look of macheries hair only collar bone length. We'll see what happens   

Chayil


----------



## chayil0427 (Sep 24, 2006)

honey_jammz82 said:
			
		

> It better be at waistlength or I am gonna throw in the towel, lol.


 
You're not gonna throw in nottin missy! Your stuff is beautimous.  Keep growin!

Chayil


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 24, 2006)

I am claiming shoulder length by this time next year. stretched.  I was on the MTG challenge  but I failed, I never used it, then I decided to use the MONI cream but never did that for more then a day too.  so its all natural for me.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 24, 2006)

about three inches from brastrap


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Sep 24, 2006)

I hope to be APL by this time next year.


----------



## Qetesh (Sep 24, 2006)

my goal is to be 1 inch past waistlength.


----------



## Lavendar (Sep 24, 2006)

Hopefully BSL with all damage from highlights trimmed away!


----------



## devilish1 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am aiming for waist length by next October.


----------



## lala (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm going shorter...BSL


----------



## cocowhite (Sep 26, 2006)

This time next year waistlength or maintaining midback...Don't know just have to see what my hair wants to do..


Lala - your cutting. Ok I almost choke on water when I seen your post.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hopefully, I will be at midback!


----------



## Blackbird77 (Sep 26, 2006)

I hope to be mid-back by this time next year.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 26, 2006)

By this time next year, I hope to be at full shoulder length (stretched). I figure my ears will be fully covered unstretched.


----------



## nap2bfree (Sep 26, 2006)

I believe I will retain 6 inches.  

I need 7 inches to be at bra strap. 

I will be pleased with 6 inches though 

nap2bfree


----------



## lala (Sep 26, 2006)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> This time next year waistlength or maintaining midback...Don't know just have to see what my hair wants to do..
> 
> 
> Lala - your cutting. Ok I almost choke on water when I seen your post.


 
Sorry love...I need a change...


----------



## Arcadian (Sep 26, 2006)

I went from ear length to shoulder length in 1 year, so dunno...I just hope I can keep the momentum going 

-A


----------



## plove (Sep 26, 2006)

I really, really want to be at BSL but I think I'm going to end up at APL.
I'll still be happy at APL.


----------



## punchinella (Sep 27, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> Sorry love...I need a change...


 



Well you can send me that hair so I can make a phony pony  
 No seriously have you thought about donating your cut hair to Cancer patients?


----------



## lala (Sep 27, 2006)

punchinella said:
			
		

> Well you can send me that hair so I can make a phony pony
> No seriously have you thought about donating your cut hair to Cancer patients?


 
Yes...I actually have.  I need to make it more than a thought though...


----------



## Lucia (Sep 27, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> I'm going shorter...BSL


 
Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

  
Lala don't make us have to do an intervention now?  I'm not opposed to  , just don't go too short and regret it afterwards.


----------



## lala (Sep 27, 2006)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> 
> Lala don't make us have to do an intervention now? I'm not opposed to  , just don't go too short and regret it afterwards.


 
OMG...LOL...I want to get some long layers so I'll have to cut a few inches. I'm going to get some bangs, but it won't be short, by no means. Maybe mid-length.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 27, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> I'm going shorter...BSL


 
whwhwhaattttt???


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 27, 2006)

shoulder length.


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Sep 27, 2006)

Brastrap?????  Fingers Crossed


----------



## Lioness (Sep 28, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but that made me laugh!
> 
> Well, I hope to have already achieved BSL by then (9/07) and hopefully at or going towards mid-back.  I'm hoping this will happen especially since I'm putting myself on a year-long vitamin challenge.  I've never been into taking vits, but the ladies here have inspired me to do so!



Glad I put a smile on ur face


----------



## MizaniMami (Sep 28, 2006)

Hopefully waistlength!!!

If not I am quitting the "growing out" thingy on Dec 27, 2007.  I am serious though


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 28, 2006)

LALA YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  ARE YOU REALLY REALLY GOING TO CUT IT??? 

UPDATE: I REALLY WANT TO BE AT MIDBACK BY THE END OF THIS YEAR BUT I HAVE TO BE MORE REALISTIC- I WILL BE AT BRASTRAP - BUT I AM NOT CRYING.




			
				lala said:
			
		

> OMG...LOL...I want to get some long layers so I'll have to cut a few inches. I'm going to get some bangs, but it won't be short, by no means. Maybe mid-length.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Sep 28, 2006)

SerenityBreeze said:
			
		

> Hopefully blunt cut bra strap if God spares life.  If I retain enough and MTG is good to me I should be at brastrap w/ layers in May. June - December I will just keep trimming to grow out my layers.




This is what "I" said last year October..LOL  Um, I just reached Armpit last month. I was pretty optomistic about brastrap - not jsut brastrap but "blunt"

Ahh.. the good ole set back variable -- gets ya every time..

I think I am going to hope for the same in 2007-- this time I think it will be a little more realistic!

Anyone else post a year ago? Did you reach your goal?


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh heck I don't know probably a little past APL (a miracle would be BSL lol) This is if I retain all 6-8 inches and BC in March 07. Maybe more If I jump on the biotin and flaxseed oil wagon I could get to all natural BSL no problem next year.


----------



## YummyC (Sep 29, 2006)

This time next year, I should be at full mid back a few inches from bra strap. I hope that it will be at bra strap.


----------



## Blkbeautyhair (Sep 29, 2006)

with any luck a few inches from BSL.


----------



## Aveena (Sep 29, 2006)

Based on my progress so far... I think I will be AT LEAST full collarbone (shoulder)...APL by 2008 ...*sigh


----------



## melodee (Sep 29, 2006)

I hope to be an all nautural APL or maybe between APL and brastrap.


----------



## Ms Red (Sep 29, 2006)

Hopefully I will be APL when stretched (and of course fully natural!!) I'll take that!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 29, 2006)

*Past Waistlength hopefully! *


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Sep 29, 2006)

1-2 inches above waistlength. Then I'm cutting layers . My shortest layer will be at brastrap. But if it starts thinning out as it gets longer I'll cut it first.


----------



## Doll (Sep 29, 2006)

I should be WSL by this time next year if all goes well!!!


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Sep 29, 2006)

If I continue growing, I'd definitely be waistlength by this time next year, but I don't think I'm going to do that. I'm not sure I want hair longer than 2 or 3 inches past BSL so I think I'm going to spend the remainder of the year growing out no-lye relaxed hair and maintaining just below BSL.


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Sep 29, 2006)

Hopefully, I will be maintaining my hair 2 or 3 inches above waistlength


----------



## missnappylady (Sep 30, 2006)

Hopefully I'll be at APL by this time next year.


----------



## gharp001 (Sep 30, 2006)

I hope to between APL & brastrap.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Oct 1, 2006)

blueabyss333 said:
			
		

> I hope to be shoulder blade length. Keep on bunning!


 
Well, I made it to SL.  Now I'm reaching for a thick healthy APL by next September (God willing).


----------



## Lioness (Oct 1, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> I'm going shorter...BSL




DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Step. Away. From. The Scissors.


----------



## CaliJen (Oct 1, 2006)

I pray that I will be at full APL or possibly between APL & BSL.  Hopefully with no setbacks & full BSL 2008


----------



## meia (Oct 1, 2006)

meia said:
			
		

> by this time next year im hoping i'll be almost waistlength curly...with no split ends, deep black in color, and smooth and well-moisturized...a girl can dream cant she?!!?!? lol



Wow to think that was last december i wrote the above! I actually hit waistlength by June '06 so i came in a few months before my goal ended but now I chopped...i'm there on the curly, i don't have any split ends 9since i cut alll the relaxed bits off), its currently deep deep black, smooth, and with PLENTY of grease slapped into it! lol!

but- by October 1st, 2007, i'd expect to be BSL unstretched or perhaps APL unstretched. I'm after some aggresive goals but before the end of this decade (damn...lol ) I should reach my goal with no problems!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 1, 2006)

i hope to be healthy apl by next year


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 1, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> I would like to see healthy bottom of brastrap by this time next year. I  Might even extend my bun wearing to 18 months if it has proved good results.



NOW
October 2007, I definitely would like to see myself full waist length.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 1, 2006)

I have to re-edit my goal I hope to be healthy BSL by October 2007!!!.


----------



## Swanstyle (Oct 2, 2006)

*I just cut whats left of mild chemically texturized hair this morning. Now completely natural. I cut 4 inches off. I feel great! My hair now very short above nape of neck (feels kinda weird for now-but I've been here before). My goal is to have bra strap length hair by October 2007. When I keep moisture in my hair, it grows very quickly.*
*...oh and when I stay away from bad hairdressers!*


*Ciao for Now,*

*nylatinjazz*


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay, make that 2007. My sides are in a growth spurt. My hair grows only in certain areas really noticeably. I am trying to jumpstart the back. With my shrinkage...and the longer it gets, the more shrinkage....go figure!. But it is getting thicker all the time. The length is in there somewhere....(looking around ...peering through the bushes...looking....looking...sigh...where is my waistlength?  And I am very long waisted which makes it a challenge. Big boobs (even more in the last 2 years...probably those vitamins!!!!and long waist. I tell you the hair has a few challenges!!!! bonjour


----------



## rootdeep (Oct 4, 2006)

Hopefully I'll be a few inches away from Brastrap or Brastrap. Time will tell. I have to keep babying my hair first.


----------



## divya (Oct 4, 2006)

Well right now I have a section of my hair touching my bra strap...not at the point to officially declare BSL though, in my opinion. But by this time next year, I'll be somewhere past brastrap length, probably around mid-back which is where i want to keep my hair.  Woo hoooooo!!!


----------



## missnurselady (Oct 4, 2006)

Hopefully, I will be at APL, Im staying braided until 7-07  , so wish me luck ladies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaFaraona (Oct 4, 2006)

I am hoping to be a little passed BSL this time next year.


----------



## zzirvingj (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm aiming for 1 inch above waist!!!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 4, 2006)

This time next year? mmm.... I'd like to be at thick Hip bone or Tailbone maybe we'll see I haven't measured in months.


----------



## Sha76 (Oct 31, 2006)

hopefully my top layer will be shoulder length


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 31, 2006)

I should be at or below APL by this time next year!


----------



## Amour (Oct 31, 2006)

Tee Tee2 said:
			
		

> Provided it stays healthy and strong.
> 
> I'm guessing if I get the normal 6 inches a year,by this time next year I should be just 1 inch from waist length,just 1 inch!!!!!.......thats kind of exciting. How about you ladies,what will your length be by this time next year?
> 
> Tee Tee


 

woaaah... what inspiration!!!!
You know you need to be retaining that length and minimising breakage


----------



## Royal Glory (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm believing that the sides will be armpit length and the back will be bra strap length! And it will be thicker and stronger!


----------



## Max2004 (Oct 31, 2006)

This time next year, I plan to be a full APL. I am currently 3/4 inches past shoulders cut into layers. The front is neck length.


----------



## sugarose (Oct 31, 2006)

If I retain the normal 6 inches per year, I will be at 28 inches, 1 inch past my goal (midback) and about 2 inches away from waist length. 

This will be my face ------>


----------



## lana (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope to grow about 4 and a half to six inches by this time next year. If that's possible then I will be at bra-strap. That's exactly where I want to be forever! Bra-strap would be great. But if I can just make it to armpit length I'll be beyond ecstatic! 

I hope to retain 4 inches by this time next year. Now who is going to be responsible for bumping this topic up at this time next year?


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Oct 31, 2006)

If I retain my length and grow at a healthy rate (which i fully intend on doing ), I should be passing the bottom of brastrap and setting goals for midback by this time next year!!


----------



## CAPlush (Oct 31, 2006)

If I have a good year, it will be somewhere between collar bone and armpit.  A bad year, just shoulder length.  Full even healthy armpit length would be absolutely ideal.


----------



## sheena m (Oct 31, 2006)

If my hair continues growing at the same rate it is now then I should be at about Brastrap length .


----------



## LovelyStyle (Oct 31, 2006)

Lord willing, my hair will be mid-back. If I can continue being as blessed, happy and physically-fit as I am now, I should be able to reach my goal.
Hopefully.


----------



## godzooki (Oct 31, 2006)

I will be estatic with 3 inches past bra strap. Thats what I'm shooting for.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Oct 31, 2006)

hopefully even thick full SL hair


----------



## nyreebnks (Oct 31, 2006)

At the rate that MTG and MNT has my hair growing I should be at least at mid back


----------



## chibi (Oct 31, 2006)

I should be at waist length ::crosses fingers:


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Oct 31, 2006)

Errr...waist-length at last?
Or at least three inches past BSL (the majority, i.e., somewhat even)?
*_crosses fingers_*


----------



## sexyaqr (Nov 1, 2006)

Mid back by this time next year ......hopefully. Gotta be hopeful


----------



## fiasca (Nov 1, 2006)

I should be at bras trap lenght


----------



## Radianthealth (Nov 1, 2006)

I will be BSL


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Nov 1, 2006)

With the help of God I will be BSL or at least close by this time next year. I'm gone really need Jesus on this one so yall pray for me. I'm clearly trying to surpass the average 6 inches per year statistics and I'm setting high goals for myself so I need to get on the ball. I just ordered MTG so hopefully that will get me off to a good start and a great finish!


----------



## Princess Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

If I'm not BSL by this time next year, I'm throwing myself in front of a CTA bus. j/k I should be BSL or a little longer, if I can hang on to 4-5 inches.


----------



## angelita842002 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hopefully brastrap unstretched


----------



## krissyprissy (Nov 1, 2006)

With 6 inches I will be below brastrap. Crossing Fingers


----------



## FunkyDiva (Nov 1, 2006)

I better be APL


----------



## p31woman (Nov 1, 2006)

I *WILL* be APL!!!​


----------



## keluric (Nov 1, 2006)

I think in a year, I can be at a really healthy bra strap stretched even if I do some trimming.


----------



## nadine1977canada (Nov 1, 2006)

By this time next year, If all goes well. I should be almost waistlenght. But just to be sure, I'm hoping to be mid back. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Eiano (Nov 1, 2006)

Eiano said:
			
		

> Wow, by October of 2006, my hair should be in the middle of my lovehandle( you know that crease) lmao...
> 
> hopefully by then, that crease will be gone.
> Wow, that'd be long. I'm going to add this thread to my favorite and check it Oct. 9 of 2006 .A lot should change by then...



Unfortunately the crease is still there 

But my hair is _juuuuuuuuuuust_ about to be midback length!!!
I didn't straighten it, but I pulled it and it was just there. I'm sure if I were to press it I'd be a diva like lala


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 1, 2006)

I should be at shoulder length UNSTRETCHED!!!!!
I am going to come back next year and see if my prediction comes true


----------



## jtsupanova (Nov 1, 2006)

If I get my way brastap streched


----------



## simpleDIVA (Nov 1, 2006)

ok, I'm giving myself an inch above bra strap. We'll see though, I've had some set backs this year with a few bad weaves but im looking towards the future.


----------



## ak46 (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope to be APL.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm praying that I'll be at bra lenght or a little longer by the end of next year.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm hoping for shoulder length but we'll see.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Nov 2, 2006)

ak46 said:
			
		

> I hope to be APL.


 
Ditto! *fingers & toes crossed*


----------



## Nanyanika (Nov 2, 2006)

I should be midback length, at the least.


----------



## Dannygirl (Nov 2, 2006)

i got about inch of hair on my head im gonna go for APL


----------



## Amarech (Nov 2, 2006)

After a long and meaningful discussion with my hair, we have concluded that we will be at BSL or longer.....


----------



## Faith (Dec 4, 2006)

By this time next year I'll be back to where I was before my cut this past Saturday.  About 3" from my waist (so mid/lower back).
And it'll be healthier and will have LESS splits and breakage (because my natural hair hardly split or broke).


----------



## Growinpainz (Dec 4, 2006)

shoulder length I hope


----------



## senimoni (Dec 4, 2006)

I think I should be 2-3 past BSL.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Dec 5, 2006)

I got an inch in 18 days using MN, so if I keep this up, then certainly I think by January 08 I will be at least APL.  Right at the tip though.  My hair is only 4 inches long right now, so if I get the regular 6 inches this year, then I will only be at shoulder length.  We'll see!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 5, 2006)

chin or neck length...dnt want to be to ambitious


----------



## KathyMay (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay three years later I think I am here next stop APL by May 2007 or bust.   



			
				KathyMay said:
			
		

> I am hoping for 12 inches of healthy strong hair I have about 6-7 inches of hair so 5 more inches to go.  I think I can do this before my birthday in May.  I really need to get some Surge


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 5, 2006)

It should be to able to stretch to the bottom of my neck.


----------



## firecracker (Dec 5, 2006)

Well after I cut off the last of the dyed ends/inches I should have 18-20 inches so I can rollerset all the time or get me some layers again.


----------



## songbyrd517 (Dec 5, 2006)

I should be BSL... or longer  :eyebrows2


----------



## The Girl (Dec 5, 2006)

God willing-a strong BSL


----------



## princesmich (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll be a healthy brastrap diva if i get more i'll be greatful


----------



## loonatick (Dec 5, 2006)

this time nxt year?

BSL!


----------



## MiWay (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully BSL, on it's way to WL.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 5, 2006)

I am working hard to make sure my length will be 12 inches or a little past BSL on me.


----------



## pureenergy77 (Dec 5, 2006)

I should be BSL without any aids. I need 4 inches!


----------



## breezy (Dec 5, 2006)

msbrown76 said:
			
		

> Hopefully BSL, on it's way to WL.


 
I think so msbrown, your hair seems to grow fast


----------



## JazzyDez (Dec 5, 2006)

I am shoulder length now so hopefully at least APL


----------



## GlamourGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

I should definitely be WL or a little longer if I get the same amount of growth I've gotten this year.


----------



## southie20 (Dec 5, 2006)

I should be at a full mid-back length or a little longer by this time next year. (If I can manage to leave the scissors alone. I just cut 4 in, but it looks a lot fuller now. I still want to cut 2 more inches, but I am trying to resist the urge so that I came see some progress. I am now back at the length I was at in June. IMO hair health and fullness is more important than length though  !) Good luck ladies and happy growing!!


----------



## princesslocks (Dec 5, 2006)

I should be a a little past APL on my way to BSL.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Dec 5, 2006)

Shooting for healthy BSL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 5, 2006)

I really hope to be APL by this time next year. This time last year I was hoping to be APL by now   I'm so disappointed that I haven't even reached CBL yet. 3 months of direct heat set me so far back


----------



## mimi (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm an inch  and a half or so away from APL length as of now. Hopefully by this time next year I'll be at least brastrap length.


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 5, 2006)

well, hopefully a little longer than it is now....


----------



## Aubergold (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm striving for the top of BSL


----------



## angie10 (Dec 5, 2006)

By this time next year, I should be APL or longer


----------



## pistachio (Dec 5, 2006)

Waist, hopefully.


----------



## ladybug71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Probably almost at bra strap length.


----------



## chayil0427 (Dec 5, 2006)

Shoulder to Armpit.


----------



## Ronda123 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully healthy bra strap length.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully APL>


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 5, 2006)

armpit length stretched


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 5, 2006)

By this time next year I hope to be waistlength...trimming every 2 months to maintain that length (dont want it longer than that).


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm about an inch away from APL now, so by this time next
year I hope to be at BSL.


----------



## Growingitlong (Dec 6, 2006)

I better be at brastrap...


----------



## Blkbeautyhair (Dec 6, 2006)

If all goes according to plan then BSL.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hopefully shoulder length but we shall see...


----------



## janeemat (Dec 6, 2006)

I need 4.5 inch for APL!


----------



## Hair Iam (Dec 7, 2006)

December 2007
God willing 
Praying for Bra strap- Got to dream big ,Aim high...Meet you there


----------



## BeetleBug (Mar 24, 2007)

Hopefully at bsl.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Mar 25, 2007)

By this time next year my hair will be BSL in the back and APL in the front.


----------



## tkj25 (Mar 25, 2007)

about 10 inches, layered, all-over, stretched ... so a little past chin length in the front and resting on top of my shoulders in the back ... of course shrunk it'll probably look the same length it is now lol


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I think i should be Mid back....


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 25, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Hopefully shoulder length but we shall see...


 i LOVE  those twists


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hopefully a couple of inches past APL


----------



## Mortons (Mar 25, 2007)

BSL most def!


----------



## gabby1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I am new at this but I hope to be at bsl


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 25, 2007)

APL !!!!!!!


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 25, 2007)

Tee Tee2 said:
			
		

> Provided it stays healthy and strong.
> 
> I'm guessing if I get the normal 6 inches a year,by this time next year I should be just 1 inch from waist length,just 1 inch!!!!!.......thats kind of exciting. How about you ladies,what will your length be by this time next year?
> 
> Tee Tee


 
Wow TeeTee2  I'm happy for you. WSL is an ultimate long-term goal of mine, currently I'm barely shoulder length trying to get to APL by the end of the year. This time next year, I should be between APL and BSL.


----------



## MamaBraidedIt (Mar 25, 2007)

Floorlength baby!  

hehe, naw hopefully, with my continued hair babying, I will be at a full, thick, bouncing shoulder length!


----------



## Tee (Mar 25, 2007)

I was browsing through the thread to see what I said for this question.  I noticed a lot of the ladies are at their goals or past!   Way to grow ladies.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 25, 2007)

If all goes well by April 2008, I hope to be on my way to hip length!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm hoping shoulder length, but to achieve that I'll have to master some techniques ASAP: protective styling, leaving my hair alone,...


----------



## Afrolinda (Mar 25, 2007)

My hair is 9.45 inches right now and with everything I'm doing now: oils, essential oils, scalp massages, protective styling, using conditioners etc... I hope to retain 6 inches of growth next year so I guess my hair will be almost Bra-Strap if I stretch it.


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm aiming for a few inches past bsl.


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 25, 2007)

APL or beyond


----------



## natstar (Mar 25, 2007)

I want armpit length by Dec 07!


----------



## tnorenberg (Mar 25, 2007)

By this time next year , w/ no setbacks, I should be at BSL . Let's go Boundless Tresses!


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 25, 2007)

If...(a BIG IF), my hair has not reached its terminal length I should be at waist length. I am hopeful. I still can't believe that I have achieved the length that I currently have....so trying to be content and modest at the same time. 

RZ


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 25, 2007)

I am hoping to have shoulder length hair with my shrinkage. So, I guess that would have to be armpit length stretched.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Mar 25, 2007)

OneInAMillion said:
			
		

> I hope I'm floating somewhere between APL and BSL.  As long as it's thick I'll be happy



Wow, I forgot about this...thankfully I achieved that goal last December.  Next year at this time, I should be between BSL and Midback  .


----------



## AmyInAtl (Mar 25, 2007)

APL from crown down


----------



## ravenmerlita (Mar 25, 2007)

1 year from today? Midback, I think.


----------



## candiel (Mar 25, 2007)

I hope to be BSL


----------



## toyztoy (Mar 25, 2007)

Karonica said:
			
		

> The back should be hanging under my bra-strap with the sides grazing underneath my shoulders. *crossing fingers*


What she said!!!


----------



## tatje (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm thinking full bra strap to an inch below bra strap.


----------



## danimani (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm also hoping to be shoulder length with shrinkage!


----------



## sexyaqr (Mar 25, 2007)

I will probably be grazing waist length but I do not want that much hair so once I get mid back I will be happy


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 25, 2007)

If I get 8 inches, after trims as needed,   I will be at bra strap with my hair stretched.   
I give God thanks for every inch and every inch to come.


----------



## claudia05 (Mar 25, 2007)

I should be merrily on my way to brastrap or else


----------



## SSBD (Mar 25, 2007)

about 2 inches pass shoulder length and it all be even


----------



## Caramela (Mar 25, 2007)

There's no reason that I shouldn't be on my way to tailbone, if I don't cut it first. Brastrap is starting to cross my mind again.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Mar 25, 2007)

About shoulder length I imagine. Damn shrinkage!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 25, 2007)

Ooowwee, I know I posted in this thread before - but I really don't have the time nor the engery to do and look through all 47odd pages for it. 

Lemme say, that by Mar 2008 - I hope to have FULL shoulderlength (unstrecthed) and a GOOD BSL, stretched. 

Wowweee...


----------



## esoterica (Mar 25, 2007)

i'll be WL hopefully.


----------



## leleepop (Mar 25, 2007)

Hopefully I'll as least be brastrap thick and full. I should be looking to BC by that time though. I will be 18 months post.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2007)

Tailbone/Classic Straight
BSL-WSL Curly


----------



## aziza (Mar 25, 2007)

APL  and natural


----------



## Iansan (Mar 25, 2007)

Midback possibly waist length


----------



## meia (Mar 25, 2007)

my hair is about almost to my chest (stretched), natural.... i think by this time next year it should at least be covering my chest (stretched).... well i can hope anyways...


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not sure.  My hair grows about 5-6 inches a year so hopefully since i'll be taking better care of it it will grow 6+ inches and be past brastrap.


----------



## hothair (Mar 26, 2007)

six more inches and the back should be just past apl, for once i'm greatful i'm only 5. 2"
ETA: I BC-ed soon after  so hopefully this time next year I'll be aiming for BSL


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 26, 2007)

Hopefully to apl, or touching bsl.  I just ordered my bottle of BT, so that might increase the growth .


----------



## tetbelle (Mar 26, 2007)

If I stay away from the scissors and take good care of it, I am hoping for right above bra strap


----------



## Lavendar (Mar 26, 2007)

I just cut 1 inch off yesterday and I'm about 1.5 inch away from BSL...eek: unbelievable).  So I hope by next year this time I'm creeping up on MBL.  That's as far as I could go and even hope to manage taking care of my hair.  But I'm not gonna get caught up cause I don't know where my growth ending point is, and I'm blessed to have come this far in this short period of time.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope to be very close to the small of my back by next year.


----------



## newflowers (Mar 26, 2007)

I am going to have to copy and paste this to the journal so I can look next year and see what actually happened. 

Right now, I have just over three inches of new growth using the crown and glory method, so that means averaging about 1/2 inch per month. I began vitamins about a month ago and I being super good about eating well, exercising, and taking those vits. Yea me! By July/August when I end the C&G, I expect to have two more inches of new growth. I am seriously considering Viviscal, but haven't gone so far as to actually spend the $50 to buy and ship. We'll see. I would love to try, but will be so disappointed and annoyed if I don't get the inch per month. 

I expect to be a cool shoulder length by this time next year barring miraculous occurrances. Though my hair will grow a bit longer than that, I want it to be trimmed/cut so all of the ends are perfectly even. I'm going to stop at shoulder length and trim city until that happens and then I will continue. 

I've read so many times that shoulder length is the dangerous point, but I think I know enough now that I will not make the same mistakes as I have in the past (one hopes).

Okay - I'm claiming it - healthy, even, shoulder length by March 2008.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 27, 2007)

This time around next year, i will be past bra strap- midbackish?


----------



## LovelyZ (Mar 27, 2007)

full, Mid-back. its about 4 inches from where i am now


----------



## 20perlz (Mar 27, 2007)

Approaching or at BSL this time next year.


----------



## growinglong777 (Mar 27, 2007)

I expect to be full bsl, or it could be longer.   .


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 27, 2007)

woah 
april 2008

it better be hiplength @ the back and waistlength at the front!


----------



## ichephren (Mar 27, 2007)

waistlength i think, if i don't reach my terminal length by then :/


----------



## thiccknlong (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm currently 1 in from APL on one side...

and 1 in above APL on the other side... my hair just grow like that....

Does anyone know how many inches are from APL to BSL ? 

I hope to reach bottom BSL next year.


----------



## WaterChylde (Mar 27, 2007)

Approaching BSL


----------



## healthyhairin07 (Mar 28, 2007)

The front of my hair will be shoulder length and the back will BSL.  Hopefully, all of the back will be even or U shaped by next year also...in the name of Jesus!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, right now I am about 1 1/2 to 2" below shoulder. Let's assume that even without my overall good health and haircare regimen, I still only get the standard 1/2 inch a month. That means this time next (April 2008), I should add 6 inches. That should put me at or below BSL. I'm hoping, however, that with all the protein, great diet and exercise regimen, water intake and hair regimen I'll get more than 6 inches. I'm willing to be patient and resolute in my health, though.

Happy growing, ladies!!


----------



## angelita842002 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope to be waistlength flat ironed. Hopefully I will be bsl curly by then.


----------



## phylisrn (Mar 28, 2007)

If my stylist would stop 'trimming' my hair it would be much longer.
My ends are always dry and she says it is because my ends are damaged.


----------



## princessdi (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm hoping for shoulder length.


----------



## SouthernTease (Jul 26, 2007)

I should be BSL, could be longer but
I'm going to start trimming off my relaxed ends
once I reach BSL.


----------



## SoforReal (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm hoping for waist length


----------



## DivaRox (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm praying for BSL in the back and past APL in the front, unstretched and with healthy,even ends. So sayeth, so shall it be


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jul 26, 2007)

Provided my hair stay healthy and strong...I believe that I will be at shoulder length stretched this time next year.....I am claiming it so I know its going to happen!


----------



## tkj25 (Jul 26, 2007)

This time next year .... Arm-pit length in the back and chin length in the front. Of course these are stretched lengths  because my afro will still probably look like a twa.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 26, 2007)

Right now I'm close to APL so I should be at BSL


----------



## tniccoleh (Jul 26, 2007)

hopefully APL


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hopefully full brastrap


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 26, 2007)

locabouthair said:


> shoulder length.



about a year ago I said i'd be at shoulder length and I am almost there. I am hoping by next year I will be near APL.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Jul 26, 2007)

Hopefully a little bit above bsl stretched, maybe full shoulder length curly. I'm excited though.  I mean this time last year i couldn't even make a bun, and now I live by them.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe an inch from brastrap?? I hope, but for sure full APL!


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 26, 2007)

I think somewhere just past the bra strap hopefully on its way to waist.

STRETCHED that is! 

With no stretching I am hoping APL.


----------



## NAKISH66 (Jul 26, 2007)

I want to be waist length by this time next year  5 or 6 inches to go!!


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 26, 2007)

This time next year I will hopefully be sporting a very thick, silky, under brastrap hair. I want my layers to catch up and hair to thicken up before length....Good luck ladies


----------



## ayoung (Jul 26, 2007)

Hopefull THICK healthy hair between APL and Brastrap.
If I am at Full APL with most layers grown out--i'd be happy


----------



## growinstrong (Jul 26, 2007)

This time next year, I WILL be midback


----------



## Divine_Order (Jul 26, 2007)

Hopefully full midback length


----------



## Britt (Jul 26, 2007)

_I am hoping full brastrap length... if my hair continues to stay as healthy as it is... hopefully I will be brastrap by next summer or sooner .
_


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Jul 26, 2007)

Mid back that's assuming I don't cut it, which I have a habit of doing (I prefer quality of quantity so I cut if I see thinness or I see a haircut I must have ).


----------



## Jaegermany (Jul 26, 2007)

I probably will  be APL or BSL


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 26, 2007)

according to the six-inch rule I should be bra strap, but I know I'll be doing some chopping, I'll hopefully be close to it though (we're being positive!).


----------



## Afrolinda (Jul 26, 2007)

If I get 6 inches this year ( usually it's just 4 inches a year ) I will be Bra strap by july 2008.


----------



## Avyn (Jul 26, 2007)

Hopefully I can get my terminally collar bone-length hair to get to apl.


----------



## growinglong777 (Jul 26, 2007)

Full, thick, BSL healthy hair, finally


----------



## seymone (Jul 26, 2007)

Karonica said:


> The back should be hanging under my bra-strap with the sides grazing underneath my shoulders. *crossing fingers*


 

Same for me.. I am going to up it a little bit though and say MBL and the sides at BSL. I am upping it for the months that I get an inch of new growth.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 26, 2007)

Once I hit right below brastrap (which should occur in about 3-4 months), I'm going to trim away my relaxed hair 1" per month.  So the goal is to grow 1" of hair then trim it (and repeat) until I'm 100% natural.  I don't know how long that whole process is going to take though.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 26, 2007)

I will be at bra strap which is my goal. Don't worry though. After hitting my goal I will still be here to harass u guys


----------



## Knowledge is Power (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, let's see, now...while wet, my hair is 1 inch above BSL.  So, by this time next year, it should be...midback???  Oh, hell yeah!!!


----------



## Tenejita10473 (Jul 26, 2007)

*thanks to LHCF...BSL *


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm praying this time next year for APL..man, that sounds good!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 26, 2007)

By July 26, 2008, I should be waist length.  HHG!


----------



## vangrey (Jul 26, 2007)

i hope to be BSL unstretched
and WL straightened


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jul 26, 2007)

_I hope to be unstretch shoulder length or at least close to it!_


----------



## lana (Jul 26, 2007)

By this time next year I should be bra-strap length.

By October/December of this year I should be APL. (hurray!)

This is about to be the longest that my hair has ever been in my life. I love LHCF!


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am hoping it will be brastrap


----------



## chellero (Jul 26, 2007)

I think that I will be apl.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 26, 2007)

If I don't cut my hair I will be waistlength by then.  I am BSL now, but am considering cutting.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 26, 2007)

oooohhh, I'm getting all excited I hope to be midback by this time next year....


----------



## leleepop (Jul 26, 2007)

Hopefully full brastrap length just in time for vacations.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 26, 2007)

If my hair remains nice and healthy, barring no setbacks, then I should be at full BSL this time next year. It should be 6 inches longer.


----------



## MissFallon (Jul 26, 2007)

If my hair keeps growing at the same rate and I have no setbacks or major trims then I should be BSL by then


----------



## Aussie (Jul 26, 2007)

dont know HOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWww i will manage to get my hair this long (never happened to a female in my family lol)..... but im pushing for waist length. I want long hair so bad...... kno any witchEs? If any one has 4b-natural hair OR knows someone that does, it is possible to get to this length? (waist length). I have no special ethnicities in me so im working the %100 negro naps.  thanks

PM me if u have any suggestions. (i just registered so the acroynyms leave me stratching my head trying to figure out what it means. Please spell out words)

THANKS AGAIN MY BEAUTIFUL HAIR SISTAS!!!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 26, 2007)

Aussie said:


> dont know HOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWww i will manage to get my hair this long (never happened to a female in my family lol)..... but im pushing for waist length. I want long hair so bad...... kno any witchEs? If any one has 4b-natural hair OR knows someone that does, it is possible to get to this length? (waist length). I have no special ethnicities in me so im working the %100 negro naps.  thanks
> 
> PM me if u have any suggestions. (i just registered so the acroynyms leave me stratching my head trying to figure out what it means. Please spell out words)
> 
> THANKS AGAIN MY BEAUTIFUL HAIR SISTAS!!!!



Here's a recent thread that might interest you.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=136521


----------



## pistachio (Jul 26, 2007)

MBL baby!!!!!!


----------



## Creatividual (Jul 26, 2007)

By this time next year, I should be BSL or maybe even a lil longer!!!!


----------



## JD's Mom (Jul 26, 2007)

Full BSL! Currently about 1/2 inch from APL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope I will be shoulder length stretched.  I hope that isn't asking for too much.  I hope I don't get post partum shedding too bad this time around.


----------



## malachi74 (Jul 26, 2007)

i WILL be BSL or beyond this time next year!


----------



## Iansan (Jul 26, 2007)

My longest layers will be waist length or longer my shortest layers will be between collar bone and armpit length.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 26, 2007)

This time next year I should be APL.


----------



## br0wney3z (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not asking for too much, just hoping to be at solid APL by this time next year.  That sounds so wonderful


----------



## keedz (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope to be SL with a blunt cut....keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jul 26, 2007)

keedz said:


> I hope to be SL with a blunt cut....keeping my fingers crossed



Keeping my fingers crossed too.......I'm hoping to be WL.  I have about 3.5 more inches to go


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 26, 2007)

SHOWOFF!!!!!!!!!!!!



miss_cherokee said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed too.......I'm hoping to be WL.  I have about 3.5 more inches to go


----------



## audacity. (Jul 26, 2007)

if all goes as planned i should have achieved BSL this time next year


----------



## Diya (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope to be at a *healthy* BSL by this time next year....ahhh, summertime shall be lovely!


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 26, 2007)

This time next year it being July I should be brastrap. I just hope to make armpit for christmas. havent' done any thing special to acheive it though have to work on it a little harder.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to hope for between SL and APL.  I'm trying not to be overly ambitious.


----------



## taj (Jul 26, 2007)

By July "08" my length should be MBL! Thick, strong, healthy silky hair is what I wish to achieve & maintain.


----------



## netnet26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok...now let's c...I would have to say Full Bra Strap.....this would actually be nice!!...Yep very nice!! 

______________________
4a Relaxed 
Currently: SL
1st Goal: APL (thicker)12/07
Ult. Goal: jus above waist lenght that is thick and happy!!


----------



## wantlonghair25 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am reaching for the stars!!! I hope to be BSL this time next year.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 26, 2007)

As my ticker says........I *"will"* be 6-8 inches longer.


----------



## BioGeekChic (Jul 26, 2007)

If my hair keeps growing at its current rate and nothing happens to ruin my progress, I hope to be at MBL by the middle of next year. However if it doesn't work out I would at least like to reach full BS.


----------



## S.O.S. (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope bra strap!!!!


----------



## tatje (Jul 26, 2007)

*Hopefully full bra strap or an inch below bra strap.*


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jul 26, 2007)

Somewhere Close to Bra Strap I hope.


----------



## tsturnbu (Jul 27, 2007)

Hopefully waistlength.


----------



## SoforReal (Jul 27, 2007)

Waist length front and back


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 27, 2007)

Hopefully shoulder length or so....


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jul 27, 2007)

CurleeDST said:


> SHOWOFF!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't mean to be a showoff  On the other hand, I can see those long beautiful locks blowing in that summer wind at the beach next year!!!


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 27, 2007)

Another full 6" all retained would put me at WL. Wow!


----------



## StefD (Jul 29, 2007)

If i retain the 6inches I'll be a little bit past bra strap length..god willing


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 29, 2007)

approaching or the beginning stages of SL


----------



## Mom23 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hopefully past armpit length and approaching bra-strap. :crossfingers:


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jul 29, 2007)

i hope I'm close to Bra strap this time next year....


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 30, 2007)

By this time next year, I should be at waistlength!  I will probably keep the layers, the shortest being shoulder length...kinda like Aaliyah's.


----------



## Energist (Jul 30, 2007)

By this time next year, I should be at midback if everything goes well


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 30, 2007)

Around my ribcage, and the shorter lengths in the front at my chin....


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 23, 2007)

On my way to Mid-back length!


----------



## intergalacticartist (Aug 23, 2007)

Hopefully SL


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 24, 2007)

I should be BSL. Exciting!


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 24, 2007)

Waist-length


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 24, 2007)

Waist length! Can't wait either.


----------



## MZMATTHEWS (Nov 24, 2007)

Brastrap  I hope.


----------



## secretdiamond (Nov 24, 2007)

secretdiamond said:


> I don't know why, but that made me laugh!
> 
> Well, I hope to have already achieved BSL by then (9/07) and hopefully at or going towards mid-back. I'm hoping this will happen especially since I'm putting myself on a year-long vitamin challenge. I've never been into taking vits, but the ladies here have inspired me to do so!



Well, I didn't keep up with the vits  But I DID make BSL! I was so afraid to check my last post here, cuz I was afraid I didn't meet my goal, but I did! So pat on the shoulder for me. LOL.

Now I ain't making a prediction for next year, cuz I've been slacking on my hair & don't have the time/energy to devote to it like I used to.  I'm just happy with my hair & hope I can keep it healthy!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 24, 2007)

locabouthair said:


> about a year ago I said i'd be at shoulder length and I am almost there. I am hoping by next year I will be near APL.



I planned on being near APL but I have to cut off about 5 inches of thin ends. So I plan to be the same length (near SL) or maybe shorter but with full, thick ends.


----------



## NAKISH66 (Nov 24, 2007)

Striving for waist length, but I'll take a healthy mid back length too


----------



## hothair (Nov 24, 2007)

hothair said:


> six more inches and the back should be just past apl, for once i'm greatful i'm only 5. 2"



 Well, wha' ha' happen' was... I think i'm still on course for this *crossed fingers* I should be just touching shoulder length (not full ) I think by this December 2007; so I'm claiming APL by my birthday (March) or close to it!- Deluded?  I don't think so

ETA: and this time next year (Nov) I best be bra-strap!!


----------



## halee_J (Nov 24, 2007)

hopefully I'll have hair tickling my armpits


----------



## aprilj (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm praying that by this time next year I'll be MBL...considering that I don't have any setbacks. I'm just gonna take it one day at a time.


----------



## DayStar (Nov 24, 2007)

i should be APL by january....


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 24, 2007)

since my length is shorter in the front - I am striving for a full head of SL hair by this time next year. 

Goals....

Front: NL
Sides: SL
Back: pushing APL

*fingers crossed!


----------



## mzcris (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm predicting that my hair will be at my bra strap in the back...as long as I keep rollersetting my hair and doing what I'm doing...


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 24, 2007)

EMJazzy said:


> At this time next year I *will* be at BSL stretched....I'm claiming it!!!!


 
HA!  I'm smack dab between SL and APL.  That's what I get for claiming ish.  I did not account for any possible setbacks, which indeed is what happened to me.  I'm going to make a more modest prediction of APL by the end of my countdown ticker in my siggy which is around Sept 2008. I'll check back then to see where I'm at in my journey.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 24, 2007)

With my long torso, I hope to be grazing BSL.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 24, 2007)

*Hopefully with no setbacks - grazing bsl or at bsl.*

_*that would be a Thanksgiving/Christmas miracle for 2008*_

_*My shortest layers in the front are currently an inch past my chin - if that hits collarbone, I'd be happy with that.*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 24, 2007)

miss_cherokee said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed too.......I'm hoping to be WL. I have about 3.5 more inches to go


 

_*Aiiiiightt!!!   *_

_*I'm watching...... *_

_*So loving....the hair*_...


----------



## Nanyanika (Nov 24, 2007)

I do hope, i will be at midback by march touch-up, and waistlength by Dec 2008.


----------



## bauderlady (Nov 24, 2007)

a little past BSL.


----------



## kbfluff (Nov 24, 2007)

LondonDiva said:


> oooooh What a thought I'm aiming for about 8 inches max next year. 6 inches minimum, but every inch is a blessing. That should take me past bra strap but not at waist length. I have a loooong upper body, at 5'10 so It's a harder challenge for me than most of the midgets on the board. LOL
> 
> *Ladies you know I'm just playing*. Nothing but love for you guys!!


 

Ditto!!


----------



## Mortons (Nov 24, 2007)

A few inches above midback


----------



## lilamae (Nov 24, 2007)

Shooting for 8-10 inches of growth..I will be just past mid-back!!!!!


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 24, 2007)

hopefully by this time next year i'll be at/near bsl. 

 i'm going for at/near apl in may
 and bsl for my 3 year natural anni in november

 we'll see how it goes

 woop woooooop

 best wishes to everyone.


----------



## The Girl (Nov 24, 2007)

I can hope and wish for WSL.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Nov 24, 2007)

I would guess somewhere between bsl and mbl if my growth remains constant...


----------



## LookingandListening (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably brastrap.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know.  It is hard to tell for me really. I am just hoping to retain as much as possible.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 24, 2007)

I should be a little past ear length...yes, I'm starting from scratch.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 24, 2007)

I should be at full waistlength by this time next year...hopefully sooner.


----------



## lollyoo (Nov 24, 2007)

hopefully bsl- need to retain 6in for this to happen.
APL will still be good


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 24, 2007)

*Hopefully* full BSL and heading towards MBL.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 24, 2007)

Shoulder Length, I don't need more than that, just enough to have a good looking rollerset and to pull back from time to time,anymore is just awaste for me.


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 24, 2007)

I am thinking about APL.  It depends on if my hair keeps growing at it's current pace.  It's growing at about an inch per month, but I don't realisticallty expect to keep that up.


----------



## meaganita (Nov 24, 2007)

This time next year, my hair will be bottom waistlength.


----------



## senimoni (Nov 24, 2007)

:Kneels..down:

:Clasp hands:

:Looks to God:

I will be a nice full MBL!!!!!


----------



## cheeks87 (Nov 24, 2007)

STLCoverGirl said:


> I should be at full waistlength by this time next year...hopefully sooner.


 
I

LOVE

YOUR

HAIR


----------



## cheeks87 (Nov 24, 2007)

My hair is currently barely touching my bra-strap when wet so if I grow 6 inches that would be....what....WSL? or almost WSL?

That's actually very frightening. But exciting!


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm hoping to be at APL (or longer).


----------



## Saida (Nov 24, 2007)

I wonder if the people who posted in the begigning of this thread reached their goal??  anyone??

By this time next year I hope to be healthy and even , just below brastrap


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Nov 24, 2007)

Changing mine!

This time next year, being November 2008, I expect to be 1/2 inch away from BSL!


ETA: OMG!  I just realized that I met my goal EXACTLY that I posted here last year!  I said that I wanted to have thick, healthy APL hair and grow out my bone straight relaxed hair and that's exactly what I did! I'm proud of my hair!  Hopefully this winning streak will last!


----------



## MJ (Nov 24, 2007)

This time next hair I will have healthy, thick, and beautiful past armpit length hair when stretched. My unstretched hair will hover between my shoulder and armpit. I am claiming it!


----------



## aziza (Nov 24, 2007)

I am expecting to be APL by this time next year


----------



## frizzy (Nov 24, 2007)

aziza said:


> I am expecting to be *APL* by this time next year


 
*Me too!! *


----------



## shadylane21 (Nov 24, 2007)

Keeping fingers crossed for bra strap.


----------



## SpreeLove99 (Nov 24, 2007)

Next year, I should be smack in the middle of APL and BSL.


----------



## Peaches75 (Nov 25, 2007)

I claim the bottom of bra strap length. I am just past my shoulders now.


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I Should be bsl if all goes well


----------



## blueabyss333 (Nov 25, 2007)

My longest layers will be APL and my shortest layers in the front will be shoulder length.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 25, 2007)

If things go according to plan and I gain at least six inches of growth, my hair should be BSL or even past that. It's a beautiful thought .


----------



## deejoy (Nov 25, 2007)

My hair grow fast so probably mid-back.


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 25, 2007)

Give or take the 6" rule, hopefully I will be MBL by November/December 2008 ....


----------



## skyborn09 (Nov 25, 2007)

By this time next year I will be full BSL and my bangs and front will be shoulder length. I can't wait, just talking about it makes me excited.


----------



## Swanky (Nov 25, 2007)

Between SL&APL


----------



## Dubois007 (Nov 25, 2007)

If I keep my regimen up and take my vitamin regularly I should be at my goal :Armpit


----------



## Longhealthyhair (Nov 25, 2007)

Thick, Full, Healthy, Armpit Length


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 25, 2007)

I should be about two inches below brastrap and my bangs should be a two inches below chin length


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 25, 2007)

I, too, have uneven hair, with it being the shortest in the crown area. By this time next year, my nape should be APL with the rest of my hair being SL or right at SL.


----------



## NessaNessa (Nov 25, 2007)

BSL.  Although I am very close to it now.  That way, when I come back next year, I will see I reached (possibly surpassed) my goal


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

cheeks87 said:


> I
> 
> LOVE
> 
> ...


 

Thank you!

I don't think my front sides will ever catch up with the back.  I only have 2 layers in the back now after my "trim", so hopefully the back will get back to waistlength.  I like layers though, so I will probably keep getting them.


----------



## SherryLove (Nov 25, 2007)

i am hoping for at least three (3) more inches, which will put me back at butt length...smile....


----------



## Hair Iam (Nov 25, 2007)

As my front is  still shoulder / back approaching APL I'm praying to be Full APL all December 2008 or before


----------



## mrsmccreight (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope to be somewhere in between apl and bsl by this time next year. I'm tall so idk.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Nov 25, 2007)

I should be at BSL


----------



## chavascandy (Nov 25, 2007)

Next year arond this time my hair bra strap length.  It would be a bonus if it would be waist length. But I'll keep dreaming until then.


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Nov 25, 2007)

if I gain 6 inches then I'll be about 2 inches from WL (even though I'm at APL now lol). But hopefully I'll get a little boost somewhere, either from the summer or vitamins or this oil I'm using. Being 5'2" comes in handy sometimes


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 25, 2007)

My goal was for Aug 08 to be rt under brastrap....I have faith in me making it....I want it now


----------



## Lavendar (Nov 25, 2007)

By this time next year, I will be at my goal of MBL.  I'm claiming it!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 25, 2007)

Lavendar said:


> By this time next year, I will be at my goal of MBL. I'm claiming it!


 

Go'on and claim it twinny twin! 
I hope to be right there witcha


----------



## pistachio (Nov 28, 2007)

Well for one, I hope to _retain_ six inches of growth!!!!  If I can, I should be well on my way to waist lenth, but I gave myself until June'09 to do it just so that it will be an even twoo years from the day I satred over and cut my hair back to APL.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 28, 2007)

I posted in here before but couldn't resist a second time. This time next year i hope to be MBL on my way to WL. I hope to be very close to WL seeing that that is one of my goals, WL in 2008.


----------



## tinkat (Nov 28, 2007)

Hopefully armpit or close to it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 28, 2007)

At the min: Shoulder length for the back, sides neck length, bangs chin length.

At the max: Somewhere near collarbone length in the back, a bit shorter for the sides/bangs.


----------



## Xavier (Nov 28, 2007)

I am currently just reaching APL. I hope to be Full BSL(under brastrap) by this time next year.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Nov 28, 2007)

By this time next year I should be completely natural and at least ear length


----------



## jtsupanova (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm claiming apl and beyond in 2008


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have no clue and I am just gonna take it all in stride.


----------



## favorc (Nov 28, 2007)

hopefully tailbone. keeping fingers crossed


----------



## plastic (May 11, 2008)

bumping !!

*would hope to be a nice thick MBL*


----------



## loulou82 (May 11, 2008)

If I BC- I should be natural... and that's all that matters!

If I can hold off the BC- I should be hovering between APL and BSL


----------



## bbdgirl (May 11, 2008)

with six inches new growth I would be at waist length...who knows???


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 11, 2008)

Workin on full BSL ..


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (May 11, 2008)

Very Close to bsl IF NOT bsl..


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 11, 2008)

If every thing goes according to plan A, I should be able to do a normal looking puff! 

I can't puff at all right now.


----------



## Lexib (May 11, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> If every thing goes according to plan A, I should be able to do a normal looking puff!
> 
> I can't puff at all right now.


 


Love your avatar!


----------



## domniqqt (May 11, 2008)

This time next year, hopefully I'll be APL.


----------



## LayneJ (May 11, 2008)

This is a great thread. 


Hopefully, I'll be a little past APL--close to BSL.


----------



## skipper (May 12, 2008)

hopefully bottom of my bra strap/ mbl oh i hope i hope i hope


----------



## The Girl (May 12, 2008)

I want to be WSL by then or really close.


----------



## locabouthair (May 12, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> I planned on being near APL but I have to cut off about 5 inches of thin ends. So I plan to be the same length (near SL) or maybe shorter but with full, thick ends.



I had to cut off a lot of hair. I just got more cut yesterday too. I'm  I can make it to shoulder by next May. I was hoping I'd be near APl by now but right now I'm at neck length


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 12, 2008)

I'm hoping it will put me close to MBL, Keeping fangaz X!


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully MBL


----------



## LiveLoveLife (May 12, 2008)

somewhere close to BSL _hopefully_ with no setbacks.....


----------



## Opalsunset (May 12, 2008)

I should be at BSL or even MBL if everything goes well!


----------



## DivaD04 (May 12, 2008)

i'm looking forward to my first goal sl. i'm 1.5'' right now since jan '08's clipper cut


----------



## jrae (May 12, 2008)

APL?


----------



## OneInAMillion (May 12, 2008)

OneInAMillion said:


> Wow, I forgot about this...thankfully I achieved that goal last December.  Next year at this time, I should be between BSL and Midback  .



I made it to the next goal, though I'm definitely closer to Brastrap than Midback.  Next year, I should be full midback.  Slowly but surely over here


----------



## Cichelle (May 12, 2008)

This time next year my hair will be below tailbone length when stretched.


----------



## Sui Topi (May 12, 2008)

16 inches! a little under brastrap. I hope.


----------



## lilamae (May 12, 2008)

this time next year I will be *3-4 inches beyond midback*! how exciting
( and i'll have a new boyfriend, a new car, a remodeled home and a new body!!!) sorry to get carried away


----------



## Afro-Indi (May 12, 2008)

Cool thread!

I'll only be 1 inch below BSL



Cichelle said:


> This time next year my hair will be below tailbone length when stretched.


Cichelle, Your hair right now is my goal length; BSL unstretched. 
Pretty hair



lilamae said:


> this time next year I will be *3-4 inches beyond midback*! how exciting
> ( *and i'll have a new boyfriend, a new car, a remodeled home and a new body!!!)* sorry to get carried away


Girl, I hear THAT!!!


----------



## guitarheroqueen (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully, APL. I'm streching right now (7 months and counting)


----------



## Ericka (May 12, 2008)

I'm hoping surpassing bra strap length. I love scissors which means I love hair cuts, so all I have to do is self trim small amounts. Because when I go to my stylist, I just tell her to chop away. The good thing about her is, she's not scissor happy, I have to argue with her just to cut an inch.


----------



## chebaby (May 12, 2008)

im apl right now but i am very short(5 feet even) so even though im apl im like 2 inches from top of bsl so the end of next year i hope to be mbl


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 12, 2008)

Next, Year Lord willing I am going to be Right on BSL.  I can truly finally taste it!


----------



## Christa438 (May 12, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Wow TeeTee2  I'm happy for you. WSL is an ultimate long-term goal of mine, currently I'm barely shoulder length trying to get to APL by the end of the year. This time next year, I should be between APL and BSL.


 

HA! I wish I was at BSL right now. was so ambitious and still am ...but I really needed to focus on health first, lol. My hair is uneven because of the short type of cut plus some breakage I had long before I joined. The top was longer and the bottom was cut and trimmed (cut was Hallie Berry-ish). So the front of my hair is much closer to APL, but the back is around SL. So I might be at BSL this time next year but who knows? heck, I just started transitioning and by the end of the year/middle of next year I might or 'mightn't' do a BC...lol @ mightn't. I'll just be going with the flow and crossing bridges when I get to em'...


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (May 12, 2008)

I'm just praying for bra strap this time next year!! Please please please let me get there!! lol


----------



## spacetygrss (May 12, 2008)

Probably at shoulder length since I have brand-new TWA.


----------



## iasade (May 12, 2008)

If all goes well, I should be APL by next year. I just need to keep up with a good routine and protective styles.


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully APL, if not approaching BSL


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 12, 2008)

I don't know how many inches I grow a year, but since I am currently below collar bone length, I should reach bsl by next year. I've never been that length before (I've been cbl before though), and that would be a great accomplishment for me. Just thinking about it makes me excited...


----------



## RegaLady (May 12, 2008)

I am looking at shoulder length, with thicker edges!


----------



## RegaLady (May 12, 2008)

highlyfavored2008 said:


> Next, Year *Lord willing *I am going to be Right on BSL.  I can truly finally taste it!


Right, you know you got to stick that in there!  I hear that!


----------



## PeggyFair (May 12, 2008)

I'm SL and was going to keep it that way, but I think I'm going to grow my hair out to BSL. I should be there by this time next year, I think.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 12, 2008)

BSL so lets try this again


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2008)

I will be at least just below full bra strap and almost MBL in a year.


----------



## FlowerHair (May 13, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> Most likely below hip length!!! Wohooo!!!



I guess this took a lot longer than I thought! LOL 
By this time next year I hope to be Tailbone Length...


----------



## oooop2 (May 13, 2008)

I'm aiming for BSL (stretched) this time next year.


----------



## ChocolateKindOfCool (May 13, 2008)

1 more inch and i will be bsl end of this year i should be midback... soo may 2008= WL <-hopefully


----------



## berry87 (May 13, 2008)

Hopefully Between APL and Brastrap


----------



## NigerianGirl (May 13, 2008)

I hope to be WL by  this time next year.....Hope is the key word


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 13, 2008)

Somewhere around MBL/WSL but it depends on how much I might trim. I'll be weaving it up so who knows?


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

Between SL and APL.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 13, 2008)

MBL aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall the way....and with less heat damage ends


----------



## Caramela (May 13, 2008)

Hopefully FULL WL ....


----------



## CHECKMATE! (May 13, 2008)

i think I answered this...but here i go again...full MBL or approaching WL


----------



## Sashaa08 (May 13, 2008)

Aiming for full MBL!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (May 13, 2008)

MBL/WSL on my way to full WSL  I better be....


----------



## charmtreese (May 13, 2008)

Im hoping to be BSL by this time next year!!!


----------



## Diya (May 13, 2008)

I'm hoping for full MBL by this time next year!


----------



## JustKiya (May 13, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> By this time next year, I hope to be at full shoulder length (stretched). I figure my ears will be fully covered unstretched. (09/26/06)





JustKiya said:


> Ooowwee, I know I posted in this thread before - but I really don't have the time nor the engery to do and look through all 47odd pages for it.
> 
> Lemme say, that by Mar 2008 - I hope to have FULL shoulderlength (unstretched) and a GOOD BSL, stretched.
> 
> Wowweee...(03/25/07)



    

Ah, the hairpipe I was smoking...... Here it is, the middle of 2008, and my hair is STILL not full shoulderlength, at all, stretched or not. It DOES cover my ears, unstretched though, so that's a good thing. 

True, true, I don't think I had PLANNED on cutting off all of my colored hair at that point in time, and if I hadn't, I would so be there (as I'm just NOW getting back to that), and I wasn't aware of just how bloody slow my hair grows, and I was still wearing out styles and giving myself regular combcuts....but stilllllllll............ 

May 2009, I'm shooting for shoulder, unstretched.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (May 13, 2008)

mbl/wsl hopefully!!!


----------



## AngelDoll (May 13, 2008)

mbl/wsl .


----------



## Eisani (May 13, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> MBL/WSL on my way to full WSL  I better be....


 
Same here.  I was just thinking to myself, if I let it grow past MBL.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (May 13, 2008)

Praying for Armpit... But I will be Shoulder length next summer


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (May 13, 2008)

BSL...if I don't cut it first,


----------



## Energist (May 13, 2008)

I am hoping full mid back from every angle of my head, instead of only the back.


----------



## TriniStarr (May 13, 2008)

I looking at least FULL bsl/mbl....i need to cont praying to the HAIR GODDNESS for my dream to come thru!


----------



## hothair (May 13, 2008)

I hope to be full APL approaching BSL...


----------



## GoingNatural (May 14, 2008)

I will be comfortably at MBL stretched. I do not want my hair longer than that and I plan on getting to MBL by December and sticking to that length.


----------



## MiWay (May 14, 2008)

I'm hoping that by this time next year, I will be WL.  BUT, I am transitioning, so I may end up cutting more of my hair, so MBL would be fine too.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 14, 2008)

This time next year I hope to be full bra strap length :crossfingers:


----------



## OrangeMoon (May 14, 2008)

Hopefully full BSL


----------



## BillyJay (May 14, 2008)

OrangeMoon said:


> Hopefully full BSL


Me too! God Willing!


----------



## prospurr4 (May 14, 2008)

I expect to be between Full WL and Full Hipbone.


----------



## NYAmicas (May 14, 2008)

I'm hoping for Full Midback Level.


----------



## Traycee (May 14, 2008)

This time next year I'm hoping to be WL or close to it...


----------



## HoneyA (May 14, 2008)

Hoping to be near WL.


----------



## cupcakes (May 14, 2008)

i cant wait till this time next year


----------



## naturalgurl (May 14, 2008)

I plan on having a full head of mid back unstretched natural hair. BET!

Stretched, grazing waist length.


----------



## Seven7 (May 14, 2008)

I will be full APL.


----------



## skyborn09 (May 14, 2008)

I will be full midback length


----------



## jahzyira (May 14, 2008)

well im 12 weeks post and my current length stretched out is mbl by this time next year i should be around tailbone... a lil bit longer pending if i choose to trim or not i def plan to put my growth aids to good use!


----------



## PureSilver (May 14, 2008)

*I am hoping for BSL all one length my stubborn bangs and all.*


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 15, 2008)

I plan on being full MBL by this time next year. That's my ultimate goal


----------



## TLC1020 (May 15, 2008)

Hopefully MBL


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 15, 2008)

I am PRAYING MID-BACK or closer to Waist Length!


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (May 15, 2008)

*Full bsl*


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (May 15, 2008)

It should def be at APL!


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Jul 5, 2008)

Bra strap!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not sure, but it will be fun to see and feel it


----------



## winnettag (Jul 5, 2008)

OT: Wow, a thread that's lasted 5 years!
Hmm, I think I'll be around MBL by this time next year.


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Jul 5, 2008)

Hopefully, I will be BSL by this time next year....


----------



## ayoung (Jul 5, 2008)

I will be at FULL APL or beyond!


----------



## cupcakes (Jul 5, 2008)

Hopefully i will be WL


----------



## cupcakes (Jul 5, 2008)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> I'm not sure, but it will be fun to see and feel it


 

omg im drooling over ur bun


----------



## straightlovely (Jul 5, 2008)

i should be apl hopefully


----------



## myronnie (Jul 5, 2008)

27inches+6 =33 inches
Provided i don't cut any more....

*does the happy dance*
that means I'll be waist length! yayers


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jul 5, 2008)

APL at least!


----------



## Ediese (Oct 27, 2008)

BUMP


If I don't have ANY setbacks *fingers crossed*, I'll be MBL!!!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 27, 2008)

im about 1 1/2 inch away form top of bsl so by this time next year im hoping to be mbl.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Oct 27, 2008)

I would say BSL.


----------



## Napp (Oct 27, 2008)

hopefully around bsl-mbl


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Oct 27, 2008)

i think i'll be a little past BSL.


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 27, 2008)

hopefully BSL...
let me edit this and say close too brastap, cause i see a whole bunch of ladies with hair longer than my baldy talkin bout brastap...lawd..it seems like i have been tryin to get there forever...this year i am gonna vow too leave my hair alone..i tend to want to change with the wind..one minute i want locs..the next i want a afro. a texlax...then i want a weave..erplexed.if yall ever see me start a thread tryin to do something else too my hair..please slap me...
i am just gonna let it grow this year..


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 27, 2008)

hopefully apl


----------



## poookie (Oct 27, 2008)

bra strap.  but i'm shooting for bootie length!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 27, 2008)

APL..........


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow I can't believe this thread was started 5 yrs ago

By this time next year I will be waist length. I need about 6-7 inches to get there.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope to be beyond APL


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 27, 2008)

Auburn said:


> I hope to be beyond APL


 
Me too!!! Crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## Solitude (Oct 27, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Me too!!! Crossing fingers and toes!



same here! I really hope to be beyond APL.


----------



## Tee (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe about 3 inches or so below waist in a blunt cut.


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 27, 2008)

almost BSL


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 27, 2008)

hopefully APL grazing BSL


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping waist length or a little past. I plan on cutting my natural vish u until it becomes blunt, so that will be my next project next year. Right now I'm like 1/2 inch from mid back. I won't claim it until it's there gosh darn it!


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2008)

A nice, full WL in the back; sides APL (my hair grows in various layers all on its own...)


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Oct 27, 2008)

gee wiz... if we write it down as an affirmation, then it should come to pass, right?  alright then.  i WILL be long, healthy and luscious mid back length by this time next year. and that's that.


----------



## Toy (Oct 27, 2008)

Im Hoping Full blunt waist length.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping to be MBL or at least close to it. Hell, I have to be I'm in the MBL by 2009 challenge....LOL!


----------



## jeanne516 (Oct 27, 2008)

i will be a full U-shaped MBL.


----------



## tnorenberg (Oct 27, 2008)

Assuming I continue to retain all my length, I will make midback by this time '09 and full midback by the end of the year.


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 27, 2008)

At least an inch past APL!  Although I should be further than that if i'm gonna make MBL by 2010. So i'm gonna say an inch from BSL.


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 27, 2008)

At least mid-back! *crosses fingers*


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Oct 27, 2008)

Hopefully between midback and waist


----------



## Sarahh. (Oct 28, 2008)

If i get six inches I should be between APL and BSL somewhere.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm aiming for APL stretched by this time next year.


----------



## msmarc1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm aiming for APL


----------



## jahzyira (Oct 28, 2008)

ill go on a limb and say full lower waistlength/grazing tailbone(w/blunt ends) provided i keep up with super stretching, wet bunning, and deep conditioning


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 28, 2008)

hopefully beond bsl...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 28, 2008)

BSL................................


----------



## NikStarrr (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm thinking APL when straightened.  Maybe a couple inches past APL if I stick to the no trims in 2009 challenge.


----------



## GodsGrace (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going for full WL by this time next year!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I answered this already but that was a while ago, I might just let my hair grow out to classic length and trim there to get my ends even and thick or  I might cut it back to hip/tailbone and keep it there we'll see.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 28, 2008)

Barring any setbacks, this time next year I hope to be at APL+.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 28, 2008)

This time next year 11/09, i'll be grazing WL hopefully.


----------



## yellow08 (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope to be full BSL or longer at the end of 2009...Most of all I hope to have healthy hair!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Oct 28, 2008)

BSL on my way to MBL


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm guessing I'll be BSL.   My hair is exceeding my goals at a much faster rate than I planned.


----------



## cottoncoily (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow 79 pages! I was about to read through all of it until I noticed how far back it went. Anyways by this time next year I will be happy with full APL. If it grows longer then I'll take it, but I don't want to set my goal too high so there can be room for setback if needed.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 28, 2008)

I will be approaching BSL - I should have 14 inches of hair. I have gained 6 inches this year already , maintained it, but gave myself a 2 inch trim all around back in June.


----------



## Ladylyn (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be WSL


----------



## Lexib (Oct 28, 2008)

About 2 inches away from BSL...oh happy day!


----------



## drjo91 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am pretty sure SL!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 28, 2008)

arr1216 said:


> BSL on my way to MBL




I'm scrolling scrolling, saw your siggy and wz like WHOA!  

Nice growth.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 28, 2008)

cheekyfa1 said:


> Wow 79 pages! I was about to read through all of it until I noticed how far back it went. Anyways by this time next year I will be happy with full APL. If it grows longer then I'll take it, but I don't want to set my goal too high so there can be room for setback if needed.



Reading this thread from the beginning is very interesting - it lets you see who did and did not make their goals, and sometimes you can go a wandering and find out why, too.  

This thread is _*such*_ inspiration against setbacks.


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 28, 2008)

APL... maybe


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks to MT and OCT I should be at full APL by dec '09.  I think that is the longest my hair will have EVER been in my ENTIRE LIFE.  That will be a moment!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 20, 2008)

If i just let my hair grow...with only occasional dustings...no trimmings....i would prolly be hiplength.

But I just want Waistlength and i'm only 4 inches or so away from it.


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Nov 20, 2008)

if i can retain my 3-4inches ill say full shoulder length here i come


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 20, 2008)

not sure if i responded...but  Im hoping for full MBL


----------



## Solitude (Nov 20, 2008)

If I keep going at this rate, it will be BSL. If not, it will definitely be past APL.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Nov 20, 2008)

With six more inches.. this time next year I would be BSB/BSL. Hopefully, with using megatek and protective style all year round for 2009 I can hit an extra 2 or 3 inches... (either way, if it is longer than it is now.. that I will be grateful for)


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 20, 2008)

BSL (wet) in the back, BSB (dry) in the back, and APL (praying hard) in the front.


----------



## Kurly K (Nov 20, 2008)

hopefulli ill be full APL


----------



## babs19 (Nov 20, 2008)

im praying for full, thickk blunt ended shoulder length baby


----------



## RockCreak (Nov 20, 2008)

Full BSL plus some. (with a little prayer and some MT)


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 20, 2008)

Hopefully, mbl.  Including dusting/trims.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 20, 2008)

Kurly K said:


> hopefulli ill be full APL


 
your straightened hair pic is so gorgeous and shiny.


----------



## mixedbella_85 (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone else have about 7in to grow until they reach APL? If so, we need to link up! PM ME!!!!!


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 20, 2008)

By Gods grace, 2inches past APL


----------



## Encore (Nov 20, 2008)

i prayyy that its AT LEAST Scraping APL !


----------



## Moisture2608 (Nov 20, 2008)

Full APL.  I'm 3 inches from APL now but my crown area is still not quite where it should be. So, I'll be happy next year this time when I have a FULL head of APL hair.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 5, 2008)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I'm about an inch away from APL now, so by this time next year I hope to be at BSL.



My last quote in this was on 12/5/06.  I guess I need to update my reply.  By 12/5/2009, I hope to be WL.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 5, 2008)

Past BSL and well on its way to MBL!! BY GOD ALMIGHTY!


----------



## oldcrayons (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not too sure. Some parts of my hair have grown 2-3" in three months and I might do a BC sometime in the future. So, if I do the BC I'm guessing chin lenth.


----------



## truthbetold (Dec 5, 2008)

This time next year??? My hair WILL BE BRA-STRAP-LENGTH! Lord willing.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Dec 5, 2008)

sillygurl18 said:


> I will be waist length if I grow 12 more inches. I'm short only 5 feet.


 

Are you serious!!!??? You mean if I get 12 inches I can be waist lenght too??? I'm shorter than you (4'11). ~goes for ruler~ OMG.... You're right. I'm at APL now. Oh I so want this....

Well if I don't make it I expect to be at least MBL....But I want that WL!!!!!


----------



## babyhurr4 (Dec 5, 2008)

by this time next year, assuming I retain the normal 6 inches of growth, then I should be about tailbone length or so....not sure.  I've learned that my hair seems to grow fast and my hair is grazing waist length.  I'm hoping to be full waist length atleast by next summer; I don't know....wishful thinking, perhaps? lol.  I started from bra strap in March of this year.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I betta b @least BSL!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 5, 2008)

If and when i gt six inches and i'm able to retain it i'll be BSL but i'm really hoping to be BBSL(below brs strap length).


----------



## sweetsuccess (Dec 5, 2008)

*FULL APL HOPEFULLY *


----------



## Solitude (Dec 5, 2008)

Definitely past APL, hopefully approaching BSL.


----------



## natstar (Dec 5, 2008)

By end of 2009- Want to be APL to BSL ( I have layers so I expect the back to be close to BSL and the front to be at APL (maybe even a SL patch or two at the front)


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 5, 2008)

I hope to midback lenght this time next year I got about 10 inches to waist lenght. But if I am afull Brastrap I will be very happy, but I am claiming midback, I will check back this date and see if I made it.


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 5, 2008)

I thinking somewhere in between APL and BSL--if I can fight my scissor happy-ness.


----------



## alanaj (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm hoping to big chop by then and hopefully it will be near to shoulder length if possible. All naturale!


----------



## anilove (Dec 5, 2008)

i've always been nl all my life so aiming for full sl by next year


----------



## baddison (Dec 5, 2008)

FULL BSL.....I'm Claiming it!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 5, 2008)

hopefully full apl.


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 5, 2008)

BSL holllaaaa!!!!  umm, i hope?


----------



## Ediese (Dec 5, 2008)

MBL/WL?? Hopefully!


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm aiming for my usual textbook six inches. Since there are approximately 6 inches in between major lengths, that should definitely put me at APL. I went from neck length to shoulder length in one year  so, I'm hoping I can repeat this act to take it to the next length! Whatever length I can retain, I'll be happy with. Just want my hair to be healthy!


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 5, 2008)

Hopefully MBL.  It would look cute under my graduation hat and be a good birthday present for me.


----------



## TG2000 (Dec 5, 2008)

Grazing BSL with thick, healthy hair!


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Trinity1 said:


> Provided it stays healthy and strong.
> 
> I'm guessing if I get the normal 6 inches a year,by this time next year I should be just 1 inch from waist length,just 1 inch!!!!!.......thats kind of exciting. How about you ladies,what will your length be by this time next year?
> 
> Tee Tee


 

I am assuming definately midback or waist length


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm praying for APL.


----------



## turnergirl (Dec 5, 2008)

If I am good and resit the urge to cut too much I should be MBL I am BSL now. I am sure I will only retain 3 of the 6 inches. I will try to cut half an inch every 3 months to keep the most.


----------



## goldenchica (Dec 5, 2008)

I should be at shoulder/collarbone length with my hair stretched (but not straightened...grrr)


----------



## PreciousPearl (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm growing out layers. I hope to be full APL.


----------



## LovingLengths (Dec 5, 2008)

i want to get past bra strap length.... full n healthy


----------



## shawniegee (Dec 5, 2008)

My hair ranges from chin length to armpit.  So next year I'm hoping armpit to brastrap.


----------



## chavascandy (Dec 5, 2008)

Mid- Back Length


----------



## princessdi (Dec 5, 2008)

Hopefully, if nothing drastic happens, I will be Full APL or beyond.:crossfingers:


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 5, 2008)

I am aiming for APL... with my longest layer, at least!


----------



## jazzyto (Dec 5, 2008)

hoping to be APL!!


----------

